# Shimano Stradic Ci4



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen Leute,


Ich bin zur zeit auf der Suche nach einer chicen Rolle für meine UL-Rute. (Blank liegt hier schon, muss nur noch bauen).

Dachte zuerst an eine 2500er Rarenium aber die hab ich ja schon und das wäre ja langweilig:q.

Bin da jetzt auf die 2500er Stradic Ci4 gestoßen und finde die echt gut.


Aber so eine Rolle blind zu kaufen ist immer ein bisschen blöd und daher die Frage an euch.


Wer hat die Rolle schon gefischt und kann mir was dazu sagen?


Ein hübschen Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## Gemini (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Sehr schöne Rolle, ich habe seit einem dreiviertel Jahr die 2500er, hängt momentan im Keller rum, sonst an meiner neuen Vertikalen.





Hab damit vorher auf Hecht geangelt, sie war im Oktober auch mit in DK Mefos fangen, bisher alles ohne Probleme.

Top Rolle und sieht auch noch sehr gut aus! Fürs leichte Fischen prima geeignet, ich hatte aber auch bei schwereren
 Aufgaben bisher keine Angst dass sie was abbekommt...


Das wird aber eng wenn das Christkindchen die mitbringen soll :q


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Hilft mir sehr|wavey:


Da ich noch nie mit einer Rolle mit höherer Übersetzung gefischt habe, "stört" das beim Fischen?


Das Christkind soll die auch gar nicht bringen ich hoffe nur, dass beim Ferienjob und bei den ganzen Verwandten die mich so lieb haben genug rausspringt:q



JP


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Is die nich bissl zu schwer als 2500er für ne UL-Rute?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Is die nich bissl zu schwer als 2500er für ne UL-Rute?
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 

Eine 1000er Shimano Twinpower FC wiegt 15gr mehr.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ich red eher von der Größe...


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Ich red eher von der Größe...


 

Dachte ich immer "schwer" wäre das passende Adjektiv zum Gewicht.

Für mich war bisher "groß" das Adjektiv zur Größe.





Für mich sind 1000er Rollen unnötiger Spielkram.
Der für mich einzige Vorteil war das Gewicht, aber mit Rollen a la Stradic Ci4 und Rarenium Ci4 hat sich das auch erledigt.

Oder kennst du einen Vorteil einer 1000er gegenüber einer 2500er?


Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ja sorry habs falls umschrieben  Naja weiß nich ich find das sich ne 2500er an ner UL-Rute nich so gut macht, kommt aber auch darauf an was du unter UL verstehst 
Ansonsten hatte ich die Stradic Ci4 heute in der Hand im Laden, is schon ne Klasse für sich und nach erstem Eindruck ihr Geld wert


----------



## Gemini (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Über die hohe Übersetzung habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken
 gemacht und mich gefragt wie relevant bzw. negativ das wirklich ist?|kopfkrat

Wenn ich deine Keitech-Liebesschwüre lese willst du doch bestimmt Finesse-Rigs 
fischen, oder? Die Rolle ist zumindest in Amerika sehr beliebt
 und war in zwei Shops ausverkauft als ich dort im Laden war,
 von daher würde ich sagen "passd scho"...

Fürs Mefo-Angeln finde ich den hohen Schnureinzug sogar 
optimal.

Und ich würde mir auch eine 2500er fürs UL Fischen holen,
 nicht die noch leichtere 1000er. Ist vielseitiger und wenns
 noch kleiner wird hat es eher Nachteile finde ich (Schnurfassung z.b.).


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Gemini schrieb:


> Über die hohe Übersetzung habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken
> gemacht und mich gefragt wie relevant bzw. negativ das wirklich ist?|kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn ich deine Keitech-Liebesschwüre lese willst du doch bestimmt Finesse-Rigs
> ...


 

Wat'n Mist, wusste gar nicht, dass ich so durchschaubar bin:q.

Das mit der Rollengröße sehe ich genauso, für mich gibt es schlichweg keine Vorteile von 1000er Rollen.

1000er sind Puffrollen, sagte hier mal jemand:q.

Dann hab ich bald ja noch eine Rolle zum Trutten-Ärgern.


@Fabi: Für mich speziell bedeutet UL grade 0.8-5,5gr Wurfgewicht.

Falls es dich mehr interessiert: http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/MHX/MHX-Rod-Blanks  der S841.




JP


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Was verstehst du denn unter UL?


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Auf der ersten Seite, letztes Posting


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hast ja wohl grade eben geändert  
Netter Stecken  Viel spaß beim aufbauen.

Überleg ich mir auch schon seit längerem ne leichte Barschrute aufzubauen, kannst ja mal gerne n Bericht reinschreiben wenn sie fertig ist 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hast ja wohl grade eben geändert
> Netter Stecken  Viel spaß beim aufbauen.
> 
> Überleg ich mir auch schon seit längerem ne leichte Barschrute aufzubauen, kannst ja mal gerne n Bericht reinschreiben wenn sie fertig ist
> ...


 

Das ändern war aber vor deinem Post fertig:q.

Danke, werde ich evtl. machen.


Und nu wieder Back to Topic
Gemini, du hast mir seeehr geholfen, vielen Dank nochmal|wavey:


Gruß

Jan Peter


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Der Schnee beeinflusst bei mir die Internetverbindung


----------



## grazy04 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ich hab die auch. Ich fische sie an einer ABU Fantasista Aozora 702ML.
Abgesehen von Barschen und nem mittleren Zander hat sie ohne Probleme auch Hechte bis 78cm gemeistert. 
Allerdings empfehle ich die Rolle vor dem ersten Gebrauch neu zu fetten. Meine war, sagen wir mal, sparsam gefüllt.
Wenn Du nicht geraden nen super Kurs in USA bekommst kannst Du die Rolle auch in Österreich bestellen. nordfishing77 hat die im Angebot, ab März auch bis 4000er. Lieferung erfolgt schnell und zuverlässig


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Ich hab die auch. Ich fische sie an einer ABU Fantasista Aozora 702ML.
> Abgesehen von Barschen und nem mittleren Zander hat sie ohne Probleme auch Hechte bis 78cm gemeistert.
> Allerdings empfehle ich die Rolle vor dem ersten Gebrauch neu zu fetten. Meine war, sagen wir mal, sparsam gefüllt.
> Wenn Du nicht geraden nen super Kurs in USA bekommst kannst Du die Rolle auch in Österreich bestellen. nordfishing77 hat die im Angebot, ab März auch bis 4000er. Lieferung erfolgt schnell und zuverlässig


 

Vielen Dank.

A&M hat die nu auch, zwar 10€ teurer als bei nf77 aber ich muss da eh noch meine Urban Spirit für die Premier bestellen.

Läuft die "smooth"?


JP


----------



## Kark (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Meiner Meinung nach muss eine 250er Rolle in dieser Preisklasse locker sämtliche 1+m Hechte wegstecken. Ein 78er Hecht sollte für so eine Rolle nicht das Maß der Dinge sein.
Wenn die Rolle zum Vertikalangeln eingesetzt wird, ist auch jederzeit mit einem guten Hecht zu rechnen. Da ist ein mulmiges zwecks Haltbarkeit der Rolle nicht angebracht.

Optisch ist die Rolle für mich auf jeden Fall ganz vorne dabei #6


----------



## grazy04 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Kark schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach muss eine 250er Rolle in dieser Preisklasse locker sämtliche 1+m Hechte wegstecken. Ein 78er Hecht sollte für so eine Rolle nicht das Maß der Dinge sein.
> Wenn die Rolle zum Vertikalangeln eingesetzt wird, ist auch jederzeit mit einem guten Hecht zu rechnen. Da ist ein mulmiges zwecks Haltbarkeit der Rolle nicht angebracht.
> 
> Optisch ist die Rolle für mich auf jeden Fall ganz vorne dabei #6




Da steht auch nix von Maß der Dinge!! 
Nur habe ich mit dieser Combo keinen größeren Fisch gefangen. Da bei meiner Combo das Wg auf 25gr beschränkt ist, wird es mir auch recht schwer fallen mit Großgummis was anderes zuversuchen  
Und wenn man grundsätzlich davon ausgeht das man nen Meter fängt dann sollte man eh mit andere Ausrüstung angeln, dafür sind 2500er Rollen ganz einfach nicht gebaut!! 

Ich würde die Rolle meinem besten Kumpel empfehlen 

Zum Lauf: 
Naja es gib bestimmt Rollen die noch sanfter sind !?! Aber nach dem neu fetten ist sie schon "smooth" :k
Ich hab mal einen DVD-Beitrag von Ditmar I. gesehen da fischt er die Rolle auch, seine war doch ziehmlich laut, kann aber auch an seiner Schnur liegen. 
Ich hatte mal auf ner Red Arc die Adrenalin von Savage Gear drauf.... da wirste taub


----------



## Sassone (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Also meine Stradic CI4 2500 ist jetzt über ein Jahr schon im Einsatz und lief vom ersten Tag an super "Smooth".. benutzt habe ich die zum Spinnfischen auf Forelle, Hecht, Zander... und als Krönung auch einen Tag bei Flaute zum Jiggen auf Dorsch auf der Ostsee...sie wurde also nicht unerheblich in Anspruch genommen...
Resumee: läuft wie am ersten Tag, bei der letzten Pflege keinerlei Verschleißerscheinungen am Getriebe erkennbar...
Wenn der Dollar ein wenig besser steht, werd ich mir wohl noch die 3000er aus USA kommen lassen...

Gruss Alex


----------



## Gemini (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Im übrigen würde ich nicht auf die Beschreibungen von AM Angelsport vertrauen. Die sind öfters mal schlecht übersetzt oder einfach falsch.

Die Rolle hat ein Paladin Gear (kaltgeschmiedetes Alu) und Pinion Gear aus Messing.


----------



## Kark (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Da bei meiner Combo das Wg auf 25gr beschränkt ist, wird es mir auch recht schwer fallen mit Großgummis was anderes zuversuchen
> Und wenn man grundsätzlich davon ausgeht das man nen Meter fängt dann sollte man eh mit andere Ausrüstung angeln, dafür sind 2500er Rollen ganz einfach nicht gebaut!!



Um große Hechte zu fangen muss man nicht mit großen Ködern angeln. Das klappt auch macl auf einen 8-10cm langen Köder.
Kennst du jemanden der z.B. an seiner Vertikalrute eine 4000er Rolle fischt weil immer wieder mal ein schöner Hecht als Beifang einsteigen kann?

Grüße


----------



## e!k (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Was mich bei der neuen Stradic interessieren würde ist, ob die wegen der hohen Übersetzung auchnoch soeinen leichten Anlaufwiederstand hat wie die FC. Die läuft auch superweich, aber hat ja beim ankurbeln einen kleinen Widerstand und lässt erahnen, dass sie etwas schwerer anläuft als Rollen mit geringerer Übersetzung.


----------



## tommator (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Was kostet diese Rolle eigentlich?


----------



## Nolfravel (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten, hab ich mich ja anscheinend in die richtige verknallt:k:q.



Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## Novice (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



tommator schrieb:


> Was kostet diese Rolle eigentlich?


 
2500F: 150 Euro bei Nordfishing77, sonst habe ich keinen Händler gefunden da US Modell
4000F: ca. 170 Euro bei Nordfishing77, USA ca. 200 Dollar

Bei Nordfishing stehen die aber als ausverkauft. Sonst halt Bucht mal schauen, was nach Weihnachten da an den Strand gespült wird


----------



## grazy04 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Kark schrieb:


> Um große Hechte zu fangen muss man nicht mit großen Ködern angeln. Das klappt auch macl auf einen 8-10cm langen Köder.
> Kennst du jemanden der z.B. an seiner Vertikalrute eine 4000er Rolle fischt weil immer wieder mal ein schöner Hecht als Beifang einsteigen kann?
> 
> Grüße




//OT on
Wenn das bei Euch, speziel bei Dir so ist, dann schreib doch einfach Deine Eindrücke und Erfahrungen mit welcher Methode und Ködern Du an der Stradic CI4 2500 schon große Hechte gefangen hast.
Einen Angler der mit einer Vertikalrute und 4000er fischt kenne ich leider nicht, Bootsangeln ist hier so eine Sache da unsere Gewässer selten tiefer wie 3m sind und meist gasklar. \\OT off


----------



## Kark (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ich habe keine Stradic CI4. Ich habe mich nur eingeklinkt mit der Meinung, dass eine 2500er Rolle in diesem Preisbereich mit großen Hechten spielend fertig werden sollte weil jemand schrieb das die Rolle einen k.A. 80iger Hecht sogar abkonnte. Über das Werfen großer Köder habe ich nie ein Wort verloren....

by the way

ich bin dann auch mal raus weil ich sonst nichts weiter zum Anliegen des TE beitragen kann |wavey:


----------



## Buxte (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



e!k schrieb:


> Was mich bei der neuen Stradic interessieren würde ist, ob die wegen der hohen Übersetzung auchnoch soeinen leichten Anlaufwiederstand hat wie die FC. Die läuft auch superweich, aber hat ja beim ankurbeln einen kleinen Widerstand und lässt erahnen, dass sie etwas schwerer anläuft als Rollen mit geringerer Übersetzung.



Ich glaube das liegt eher an der doppelkurbel bei der FC.

Meine Freundin hat mir die 3000er zu Weihnachten geschenkt.
Ich denke eine Super Rolle zum Gufieren, gerade wenn man die Schnur schnell stramm haben will, ist eine hohe Übersetzung von Vorteil.
Beim Spinnen eher etwas langsamer ein holen.
Dadurch das die Kurbel fest gedreht wird, ist das Spiel minimiert, ansonsten macht sie auch ein Super Eindruck.
Leider habe ich keine Ersatzspule dazu bekommen, ich weiß aber nicht ob das die Regel ist.
http://img809.*ih.us/img809/9363/unbenanntqli.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für eure Antworten, hab ich mich ja anscheinend in die richtige verknallt:k:q.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

JP, ich hab hier auch noch ne TP :q:q:q


Neeee... die Rolle würde mich auch interessieren. 
Weiß hier vielleicht einer wie die Rolle von innen aussieht?
Wenn sie baugleich mit der Sephia C14 aus Japan ist, isse nichts für mich, ich hasse Plastikgetriebe :q


----------



## grazy04 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Kuck ma in Beitrag 21, da schreibt man von kaltgeschmiedetem Alu und Messing. Wenn ich Zeit finde werde ich mal einen Blick riskieren und ein paar Fotos machen. Das wird aber erst morgen! 
Muss ehrlich gestehen das ich mir darüber gar keine Gedanken gemacht habe, bei mir war es Liebe auf den ersten Blick 
gesehen, gekauft, glücklich!


----------



## Seefliege (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

|wavey:

Die Rolle hat bei mir zumindestens eine Saison Rapfenangeln ohne Beanstandung gemeistert. Läuft wie ne Biene. Eindeutige Kaufempfehlung ... #6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Kuck ma in Beitrag 21, da schreibt man von kaltgeschmiedetem Alu und Messing. Wenn ich Zeit finde werde ich mal einen Blick riskieren und ein paar Fotos machen. Das wird aber erst morgen!
> Muss ehrlich gestehen das ich mir darüber gar keine Gedanken gemacht habe, bei mir war es Liebe auf den ersten Blick
> gesehen, gekauft, glücklich!


 

Das war mir schon klar. Aber Shimano verbaut ja in einigen Rollen, außer bei den "Oberklassemodellen", ein Plastikzahnrad überm Wormshaft. Neben dem Zinkgetriebe war das mal eine ganz heiße Sache in manchen Rollenthreads. :q

Wenn du wirklich mal einen Blick in die Rolle wirfst... auf jeden Fall Fotos machen #6 #h


----------



## Buxte (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Meine Freundin  hat mal eine ganz andere Frage ins Spiel gebracht.
Warum werden Rollen jenseits der 100 Euro überhaupt nichtmal in einer schickeren Box verkauft?
Wenn ich mir diese dünnen Kartons angucke, ist das wohl eine berichtigte Frage.
Selbst meine Boxer-Shorts zu Weihnachten waren schöner verpackt.


----------



## grazy04 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

ne schööööne Verpackung.... das kann nur vonner Frau kommen 



*duckundwech*


----------



## Buxte (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ja ist schon typisch, hast du recht

Aber mal ehrlich. das sind teure Produkte, kann man die nicht wenigstens in einem etwas stabileren Karton verschicken?


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Kann man auch lassen, wenn dadurch das ganze wieder teurer werden soll. Warum soll die Rolle in einem Holzkoffer verkauft werden, wie die Stella 2000 Edition oder die 50th Exist. So ein Koffer kostet dann gleich nochmal 100 Extra oder so. 

Die Pappkiste guckst du eh so gut wie nie wieder an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Buxte schrieb:


> Meine Freundin  hat mal eine ganz andere Frage ins Spiel gebracht.
> Warum werden Rollen jenseits der 100 Euro überhaupt nichtmal in einer schickeren Box verkauft?
> Wenn ich mir diese dünnen Kartons angucke, ist das wohl eine berichtigte Frage.
> Selbst meine Boxer-Shorts zu Weihnachten waren schöner verpackt.


Manche machen das ja, besonders die Jubi-Rollen wie Chrizzi schon schreibt, aber es gibt da schun Unterschiede bei den Kartons. Das ist dann leider nur mehr ein Werbegag als Prinzip. 

Ich hab meine Rollen aber später auch in einem gepolsterten Alu-Koffer und nicht mehr in der Pappbox. Die wird auseinandergefaltet und platt verstaut, falls man die Rolle mal wieder verkaufen sollte/wollte. Zu mehr taugen diese Kartons heute nicht. 
Wenn die Hersteller oder ein großer sich auf Standardboxen einigen könnte, in der Art wie Plasteboxen vom Grabbeltisch Discounter für 50 oder 70 Cent, dann könnte das was werden. Dann muss ich aber die Damenriege der Anglerbeschenker dazu mal lautstark in Szene setzen, sonst wird das nix.
So einen Wunschzettelthread dafür haben wir ja schon ...


----------



## Buxte (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ich habe ja nicht von von exclusiven Boxen geredet, die könnte man sich bei Bedarf dann selber besorgen.
Ich meine einfach nur dickere Pappe und die Rolle eventl. etwas mit styropor schützen.
Das sollten dann keine 100 Euro mehr sein.


----------



## grazy04 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

ich habs echt versucht mit den Detailbildern! Aber das ist mit ne Nummer zu frickelig.... man muss so wie ich das hier grad sehe beide Seitenteile abnehmen, die komplete Achse (von der man das kleine Ritzel noch runter muss) rausnehmen und der Rotor ist SEHR fest verschraubt. 
Wie ich mich kenne mach ich da nur was kaputt oder hab nachher 200 Einzelteile hier liegen wo keiner mehr weis wie man da ne Rolle draus macht.. Sorry aber das ist nix für mich! Da muss wer anderes ran


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



grazy04 schrieb:


> ich habs echt versucht mit den Detailbildern! Aber das ist mit ne Nummer zu frickelig.... man muss so wie ich das hier grad sehe beide Seitenteile abnehmen, die komplete Achse (von der man das kleine Ritzel noch runter muss) rausnehmen und der Rotor ist SEHR fest verschraubt.
> Wie ich mich kenne mach ich da nur was kaputt oder hab nachher 200 Einzelteile hier liegen wo keiner mehr weis wie man da ne Rolle draus macht.. Sorry aber das ist nix für mich! Da muss wer anderes ran


 
Kannst du nicht die Seitenteile abmachen und rein schauen was verbaut ist? Da kann doch sehen ob Kunststoff, Alu oder Zink verbaut ist.


----------



## grazy04 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

nein, das reicht nicht. man muss den ganzen Rotor und die Achse erst entfernen


----------



## ProBass99 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Kann man die Rolle auch mit Doppel-Kurbel bekommen? oder kann man die Kurbel vielleicht dazu kaufen? und wie sieht es mit der Rarenium aus, was die Doppel-Kurbel angeht?


gruß Probass99


----------



## grazy04 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

kurzer Blick in den Shimanokatalog und bei Tacklewarehouse sagt nein, gibt es beides nicht mit Doppelkurbel. Aber vlt passt ja ne andere ??


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Kann man die Rolle auch mit Doppel-Kurbel bekommen? oder kann man die Kurbel vielleicht dazu kaufen? und wie sieht es mit der Rarenium aus, was die Doppel-Kurbel angeht?
> 
> 
> gruß Probass99


 

Selbstverständlich kann man von Shimano andere Kurbeln kaufen :q Hab eich aber nur in japanshops gefunden für ne Menge Geld :c

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...n/yumeya-08-twinpower-2500-double-handle.html

Normalerweise sollten andere Kurbeln passen....


----------



## Gemini (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die Doppelkurbel von der Sephia Ci4 könnte passen. 

Von bassart gibts auch eine die in Frage kommen könnte kostet aber leider die Kleinigkeit von 235.00€...


----------



## ProBass99 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

ah echt schade  den ich liebe Doppelkubeln , deswegen hab ich auch 2 Stradic FC. Besonders die hohe Übersetztung ist ne tolle Sache .


----------



## carphunter1678 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

das ist jetzt ne ganz dumme frage aber kann es sein das die stradic Ci4 günstiger ist als die normale?????


----------



## Buxte (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Wer suchet der findet...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> ah echt schade  den ich liebe Doppelkubeln , deswegen hab ich auch 2 Stradic FC. Besonders die hohe Übersetztung ist ne tolle Sache .




Geht mir genau so, hab auch eine 3000 SFC zum Spinnfischen auf mefos in der Ostsee und eine 2500 FC zum Spinnfischen auf Zander, ohne Doppelkurbel kann ich nicht mehr Spinnfischen. Vorher hab ich die Stradic FB gefischt, also fische ich quasi seit über 5 Jahren mit ner Doppelkurbel.


----------



## Buxte (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich eine Ersatzspule für ne 3000er bekomme?
Oder welche andere kann ich vielleicht nehmen?

Gruß Dominic


----------



## pyxicephalus (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Spulen der Stradic FI auf die CI4 passen. 
Würde ich aber nochmal genau nachprüfen.



greets,

Klemens


----------



## angelpfeife (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



pyxicephalus schrieb:


> Meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Spulen der Stradic FI auf die CI4 passen.
> Würde ich aber nochmal genau nachprüfen.
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht das dann nicht völlig dämlich aus? Sind dann doch zwei total unterschiedliche Farben...


----------



## Gemini (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die Rarenium ist fast identisch, mit der Spule würde ich es zuerst mal probieren.

Optisch wird das aber ein ganz schöner Mischmasch... 
Aber den richtigen Anglers kommt es ja nicht auf Style an |rolleyes


----------



## kaizr (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die Rolle sieht m.M. nach ******* aus. Da würd ich mich immer für die Rarenium entscheiden.


----------



## Nolfravel (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



kaizr schrieb:


> Die Rolle sieht m.M. nach ******* aus. Da würd ich mich immer für die Rarenium entscheiden.


 

Du bist ja cool.

Wie gut, dass ich schon eine Rarenium habe und total auf die optik der Stradic, Fireblood oder Sephia stehe|rolleyes


Nach einigen großen Problemem mit A&M Angeslport und dem Schluss, dort nie wieder zu bestellen, wird die Stradic am Wochenende woanders bestellt.

Die Sephia Ci4 stand noch kurzzetig zur Auswahl, aber so als Schüler hat man die Kohle halt nicht umbedingt-



JP


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ne Stradic Ci4 ist auch nicht ganz billig


----------



## Nolfravel (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Ne Stradic Ci4 ist auch nicht ganz billig


 
Ist ja relativ.


Ne Sephia müsste ich erstmal aus Japan importieren.


JP


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Stimmt auch wieder, die Stradic ist schon ne gute Wahl 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## grazy04 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

hab grad beide Spulen hier stehen. Auf den ersten Blick sind sie wirklich identisch! Auf den 2ten liegt die oberste Bremsscheibe in der originalen Spule etwa 2mm tiefer. Die Spulen passen jeweils auf die andere Rolle. Ich habe aber das Gefühl das die Rarenium-Spule auf der CI schwerer läuft.

PS:
hässlich ist was anderes 

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/6240/14102010309.jpg


----------



## kaizr (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekannterweise ja gut streiten.

Mir gefällt sie optisch null. Ist aber sicherlich ne gute Rolle.


----------



## Renner1 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hat jetzt schon jemand mehr erfahrung mit der Rolle!
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Stradic CI4 auch so einen hohen Anlaufwiederstand hat wie die weiße?
Was sind die Vorteile einer hohen Übersetztung!
Kann man die auch zum Twichten auf barsch nutzen?

MFG


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Moin,


Die Rolle liegt jetzt seit 2 Wochen bei mir.

Daher ein großes Danke für die Statements, eine wirklich tolle Rolle.



Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## discobarsch (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

hab jetzt auch interesse an der Rolle!

kann mir jetzt nochmal einer sagen was für ein getriebe die hat?
zink gegossen?
oder doch was geschmiedetes?

danke im voraus


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

mir is mal aufgefallen das man ne twin power 2500 fürs gleiche geld bekommt :S


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Weiss nicht, ob es schon mal gepostet wurde:

http://nordfishing77.at/sg__e_2831-...remse-Shimano-Stradic-Ci4-2500-F-NEU-2011.htm


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2992_Twin-Power-FC.html 

und für die paar euronen mehr haste ne twinpower. immer diese ganzen rollen  die machen einen den kopf kaputt


----------



## discobarsch (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

die twin power ist jedoch auch 70g schwerer.

weiss denn jetzt jemand was für ein getriebe verbaut ist?
die gegossenen sollen ja nicht so gut sein (aber bitte keine diskussionen diesbezüglich, will nur wissen wie das bei dieser ist)


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

hier im tröt steht kaltgeschmiedetes alu


----------



## discobarsch (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

stimmt, habs jetzt auch selber gefunden.
scheint, laut USA-shimano-seite, kaltgeschmiedetes alu zu sein
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/reels/spinning/paladin.html


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

ja man darf nur nich auf AM vertrauen den ihre angaben sind wie lotto spielen. aber ich spiel auch mit dem gedanken sie zu holen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Besorger schrieb:


> http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2992_Twin-Power-FC.html
> 
> und für die paar euronen mehr haste ne twinpower. immer diese ganzen rollen  die machen einen den kopf kaputt


 
Die Twin Power ist aber auf keinen Fall besser, auch wenn die bei Shimano Europa als die 3. teuerste Süßwasser-Statio vermarktet wird.

Was mich bei der Rolle immernoch interessiert ob da auch dieses Plastikritzel drinne ist, eigentlich is mir das Ding völlig egal, wenn die Rolle läuft, läuft sie. Aber daran zu denken vermasselt mir die Gedanken das Ding zu holen. |gr:


----------



## Besorger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

plastikritsel  bei einer 150euro rolle :S  oh ha


----------



## weserwaller (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Die Twin Power ist aber auf keinen Fall besser...




Woher nimmst Du deine Erfahrung ?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

...weil ich ne Twin Power schon locker geschrottet habe!
Ne, Spaß. Wobei ich wirklich ne TP FC kaputbekommen habe 

Wieso sollte die Stradic Ci4 denn schlechter sein?
Stradic FC, Rarenium und Twin Power unterscheiden sich technisch kaum. Die Stradic hat weniger Lager, höhere Übersetzung und etwas mehr Gewicht, die Rarenium anderes Gehäusematerial, ein paar mehr Lager und Alugetriebe, Twin Power noch ein paar Lager mehr und wieder Zinkgetriebe. 

Bis auf ein paar Feinheiten unterscheiden die sich von innen kaum!

Mir sind auch von allen  3 Modellen schon ein paar defekte bekannt, was man aber nie verhindern kann.

Die Stradic Ci4 wird wohl auch nicht anders aufgebaut als diese, sie könnte vielleicht identisch mit der Rarenium oder Sephia Ci4 sein.

Leider habe ich bisher noch nirgends Bilder vom Getriebe gesehen, weils mich schon interessiert ob die Rolle dieses Plastikzahnrad hat.


----------



## Gemini (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die Rarenium ist nah mit der Stradic Ci4 verwandt hat aber eben *kein* Paladin Gear (sondern Zinkguss) und eine andere Übersetzung.

Für meine Begriffe sieht das Getrieberad der Stradic Ci4 sehr gut aus, die Beschichtung (in schwarz) ist noch komplett da nach einem Jahr im Betrieb und einigen Hechten und widerspenstigen Hängern die sie bisher mitgemacht hat 





Krass ist auch wie leicht die Gehäuseabdeckung ist, die wiegt fast nichts.

Jochen, ich hoffe mit den Bildern ist dir geholfen und jetzt will ich nichts mehr hören von wegen du wirst in deinem Alter hier nicht ernst genommen


----------



## zanderzone (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Moin Jungs!

Überlege auch gerade mir eine zu holen!!
Würdet ihr ne 3000 oder ne 2500 zu dieser Rute kaufen?

http://www.anglerfreizeit.de/xtc/pr...PLATINUM-SPECIALIST-2-44m-20-45g-GPSL030.html


----------



## Gemini (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die 3000er hat nur eine andere Spule, sollte sonst zur 2500er identisch sein. 

Ich würde im Laden eine 2500er und 4000er Rarenium an die Greys hängen, die und die Stradic Ci4 sind sich doch schon extrem ähnlich von Gewicht und Grösse dann siehst du was besser passt.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Gemini schrieb:


> Jochen, ich hoffe mit den Bildern ist dir geholfen und jetzt will ich nichts mehr hören von wegen du wirst in deinem Alter hier nicht ernst genommen


 

Lass mich doch einfach heulen wenn mir danach ist :q:q:q
Es sind ja nicht alle wie du... 

Danke für die Pics, in der Rolle ist also KEIN Plastik, was sie für richtig interessant macht. :k
Ich bin langsam am grübeln ob ich mir doch keine Stella hole...|kopfkrat

Bist du dir sicher das das Zink ist? Das Getrieberad der Rarenium ist auch aus Alu und beschichtet.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Gemini (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Eben nicht 

Stradic Ci4 = Paladin Gear (kaltgeschmiedetes Alu)

Rarenium = Zinkguss

Wobei ich immer noch nicht von massenhaften Ausfällen bei den Zinkgussgetrieben gehört habe. Einzelschicksale werden jetzt mal ignoriert, gell?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ich bin jetzt zu faul um vom Sofa hoch in mein Zimmer zu latschen wo der Shimano Katalog irgendwo begraben ist, weil ich mir eigentlich sicher war, dass die Rarenium ein Alugetriebe hat!

Eins ist aber klar: Die Rarenium hat ein beschichtetes Rad!
http://www.daily-fishing.ru/snasti/reels/shimano_rarenium_ci4/


...abgesehen davon weiß ich nichtmal ob ich bei meiner TP das Zinkgetriebe kaputgemacht habe, auch wenn es sicher sein könnte. Aber mir sind schon mehrere defekte TP's von meinem Tackler bekannt, von daher würds mich nicht wundern...


----------



## Gemini (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Interessant. Scheint so als ob die Rarenium dann auch ein Getrieberad aus Alu hat und bis auf die Übersetzung identisch zur Stradic Ci4 ausgestattet ist.

Wobei ich nicht verstehe warum es auf den offiziellen Seiten nirgends genannt wird.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Doch, es gibt nen Unterschied:
Die Rarenium (und Sephia Ci4) hat dieses doofe Plastikritzel, welches überm Wormshaft sitzt.
Eigentlich ist dieses Ritzel halb so wild, trotzdem hab ich ein doofes Gefühl dabei wenn ich dran denke, das ist so ähnlich

In den Shimano Katerlogen steht drin ob Alu oder Zink drin ist.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Onkel Tom (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

@ FehmarnAngler

Wie das Innenleben der Rolle aussieht, hat dir Gemini ja schon gezeigt. Ich bin seit heute auch Besitzer einer 4000er Stradic Ci4. Habe gleich mal Schnur drauf gespult und schon mal "trocken gekurbelt". Spontan würde ich gleich mal behaupten, dass sie sich etwas leichter und angenehmer kurbeln lässt, als manche „Vorgängereihen“ der Stradic. Ich habe noch eine ältere 4000er Stradic mit Doppelkurbel, welche etwas schwerfälliger läuft. 

Der Ersteindruck der Rolle ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut, nun muss nur noch das Wasser wieder flüssig werden. :m

http://img573.*ih.us/img573/3721/cimg1561.jpg


----------



## jannisO (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Woher nimmst Du deine Erfahrung ?




:q:q:q:q
das fragte ich mich in dem Moment auch |kopfkrat


----------



## Besorger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

auf die 3000 passt doch auch weniger schnur wie auf die 2500er oder?  also ich glaub ich werd mir die 4000er holen für meine fox rage jig spin 2,70m 5-45wg


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> @ FehmarnAngler
> 
> Wie das Innenleben der Rolle aussieht, hat dir Gemini ja schon gezeigt. Ich bin seit heute auch Besitzer einer 4000er Stradic Ci4. Habe gleich mal Schnur drauf gespult und schon mal "trocken gekurbelt". Spontan würde ich gleich mal behaupten, dass sie sich etwas leichter und angenehmer kurbeln lässt, als manche „Vorgängereihen“ der Stradic. Ich habe noch eine ältere 4000er Stradic mit Doppelkurbel, welche etwas schwerfälliger läuft.
> 
> ...



Für welche Rute benutzt du die 4000er??


----------



## Onkel Tom (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

@ zanderzone

Sie soll an eine Berkley Skeletor Pro (2,7m WG: 15-40 g.) montiert werden. Ich möchte damit an Kanälen und strömungsberuhigten Stellen der Oder (z.B. Buhnenkesseln) auf Hecht/Zander jiggen/faulenzen.


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

ja da is die höhere übersetzung besser  damit die schnur schneller stramm wird  aber das wisst ihr da.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Verdammt.. 2500 oder 3000.. ich kann mich nicht entscheiden!!

hmm


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

3000er


----------



## discobarsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

2500er :q

...das hilft ihm bestimmt.



aber bei einer 244cm rute ist ne 2500er doch ok.


----------



## Gemini (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Unterschied sind Schnurkapazität, Knobsi und 6 Gramm Gewicht...

Machs dir doch nicht so schwer


----------



## e!k (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Gemini schrieb:


> Unterschied sind Schnurkapazität, Knobsi und 6 Gramm Gewicht...
> 
> Machs dir doch nicht so schwer





Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  
Nicht das man sich an den 6g einen Bruch hebt


----------



## discobarsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

knobsi?


----------



## Gemini (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Bis 2500er den kleinen runden, ab 3000 diesen "birnenförmigen" Knopf (Knobsi).


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

was heißt eig dieses S  hinter der 3000er??


----------



## Onkel Tom (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Das steht für eine flache (*s*hallow) Spule.


----------



## discobarsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

@gemini: ah, danke, gut zu wissen!

wenn ich mal fragen darf: wo bekommt ihr denn eure teilweise sehr detailierten infos her?
da ich weiss das das ein USA modell ist hab ich auch auf der shimano USA seite was gefunden aber von den unterschiedlichen griffen hab ich da nichts gesehen.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ihr habt recht!! Was überlege ich eigentlich ;-)

Wo liegt denn eigentlich der unterschied zur Rarenium?


----------



## Gemini (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

So detailliert waren ja zumindest meine Infos nicht da ich, durch 
vorher gelesene Infos hier im AB davon ausgegangen bin dass
 die Rarenium ein wesentlich anderes Innenleben hat (siehe 
Zinkguss/Alu).

Wie sich die Tage herausgestellt hat scheint die Rarenium bis 
auf das Plastikitzel, Übersetzung und Design identisch zu sein.

Also warum keine Rarenium? Ich zumindest mag die hohe 
Übersetzung und das Design und bin schon sehr neidisch auf die 
grosse 4000er von Onkel Tom...


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Genau die Frage stelle ich mir! Warum keine Rarenium?
Ich mag auch eine hohe Übersetzung, die die Stradic ja auch hat!
Und dieses Plastikritzel macht mir jetzt nicht wirklich angst!
Ist def. eine Überlegung wert..
In meinen Augen spricht da nichts gegen!


----------



## WUTZ82 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Was kostet denn die Stradic???

Habt ihr denn mal ne Adresse wo es sie günstig gibt.


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

www.nordfishing77.at



JP


----------



## WUTZ82 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Danke dir #6


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Danke dir #6


 

Kein Problem

Da hab ich meine auch her.


Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## Örnie (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Moin,
lässt sich die Kurbel durch "rückwärtsdrehen" festschrauben oder  durch eine Konterschraube ??

Ich habe zuhause einige Rollen die spiel am Rollenarm haben.

Vielen Dank !


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die Stradic Ci4 hat ne Schraubkurbel.  

Aber man dreht die Kurbel bei Shimano durch Vorwärtsdrehen fest.


----------



## discobarsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

wenn ich die beschreibung auf englisch richtig verstehe wird genau dieses spiel durch "festkurbel" also ohne kontermutter minimiert.
die amis nennen das Direct Drive Mechanism (Thread In Handle Attachment)

aber hier mal der link für alle interessierten
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...dex/products/reels/spinning/Stradic_MgFB.html


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

So, hab mich mit den Stradic`s im einzelnen noch nie wirklich beschäftigt. Was ist eigentlich mit der Stradic FI? Ist ja auch mittlerweile recht günstig zu haben.
Würd mich ma interessieren ob die was ist und was der Unterschied zur gewöhnlichen Stradic ist?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Stradic FI hat vom Innenleben auch nicht so viel mit unserer FC zu tun:

http://www.daily-fishing.ru/snasti/reels/shimano_stradic_fi/

Die FI hat ne Schraubkurbel, beschichtetes (Alu?)-Antriebsrad und keins aus Zink, auch kein Plastikritzel, immer ne Einzelkurbel, keine E-Spule glaube ich und ist "made in Malaysia", was aber wohl keinen Unterschied zur Qualität macht.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Naja, ich weiß nicht ob die was ist, ich den ich bleib da doch lieber bei Rarenium und der FC. Hab mir vor kurzen ne Daiwa TD R4 geholt, auch ne feine Alternative zu den ganzen Shimano Sachen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Spinfisherman (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Um mal etwas Klarheit in das Thema zu bringen, das Shimano "System" ist an sich recht simpel.

Die meisten "low" Budget Rollen unter 100 Euro bekommen Zink, je nach Preis eine leicht andere Mischung.

Quasi alle über 100 Euro Rollen Alu+Beschichtung wie bei ALLEN Ci4 Rollen von Shimano sowie Biomaster und die alte Aspire RA hatte es auch. Auch die neue Twinpower welche bald nach Europa kommt (siehe www.plat.co.jp) hat das beschichtete.
(Ausnahmen: Twinpower FC, Stradic FC mit Zink)

Die "High End" Kategorie, wo es quasi nur die Stella gibt kocht da ihr eigenes Süppchen mit was ganz anderem.

Soviel mal zum Antriebsrad, das steht alles in Katalogen oder auf Herstellerseiten.

Das Material vom Antriebsrad selbst ist zwar wichtig, wichtiger ist aber wie hoch die Toleranzen sind in denen es sich bewegt. Was heisst das: Sitzt es Bombenfest in einem Magnesium-Gehäuse und ist Piniongear, Wormshaft x-fach Kugelgelagert wie in einer Stella der neuesten Generation kann sich quasi nichts "verformen" selbst unter starker Last.

Bei dem Ci4 Material und den wenigen Lagern sieht das ganze anders aus, Verformung wird in Kauf genommen, bzw. kann nicht verhindert werden unter starker Last. Wer einmal ein Magnesiumgehäuse und Ci4 Zeugs in der Hand hatte wird den Materialunterschied blind erkennen. Nicht das Ci4 schlecht wäre, aber eine stärkere Verformung führt zu schnellerer Abnutzung.

Ein kleiner Denkanstoß:

Man erinnere sich an den Motorenbau: 1950 wurde auf 1/10 Millimeter genau gearbeitet...ein Motor hielt nicht allzu lange. Heutige Motoren welche auf 1/1000 oder 1/10000mm genau produziert werden halten dagegen quasi ewig solange sie geschmiert werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen bei dem unendlichen Thema Rolle. Wobei bei den heutigen Rollen meist eh alles wackelig und locker wird bevor das Getriebe zicken macht. 

Ein gar nicht so übler Mittelweg ist wie ich finde die Twinpower ci4, welche ein Alugehäuse bietet (relativ verwindungssteif), sowie Bremse der Stella und ein Alu-Beschichtetes Antriebsrad.


----------



## Örnie (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Die Stradic Ci4 hat ne Schraubkurbel.
> 
> Aber man dreht die Kurbel bei Shimano durch Vorwärtsdrehen fest.




Vielen Dank - natürlich vorwärtsdehen...


----------



## vision81 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo zusammen !

Hab heute auch meine Stradic ci4 4000er bekommen, und bin eigentlich bisschen sauer.
Hab vor dem bestellen der Rolle extra beim Händler angerufen, und gefragt ob deren Stradic ci4 Rollen aus usa oder Japan sind, daraufhin sagte man mir Japan !

Ok Rolle bestellt.
Heute ist die Rolle angekommen. Und wo kommt Sie her ????

Malaysia#q

Gut hab ich mir gedacht schei....egal, war nen guter Preis.

Aber.......
Jetzt wo ich mir den Karton so angeguckt hab, hab ich gesehen das dort etwas mit Edding durchgestrichen war.

Nagellackentferner der Freundin geschnappt, Eddingfarfe abgewischt, und was seh Ich daaa 

Das Paladin Symbol wurde mit Edding auf der Rollenverpackung durchgestrichen !!!!!!

Also kein kalt geschiedetes Alu, sondern Zinkguss oder ????????

Was meint Ihr dazu ? zurückgeben ?????

Würd mich freuen wenn jemand von dern Rollenspezies hier ma was dazu sagen könnte !

MfG


----------



## manolo86 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hast du mal nachgewogen, die Rolle müsste doch 260gr. wiegen? 
Evtl. kannst du somit schon einen Unterschied erkennen!!!


----------



## vision81 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Also die Rolle wiegt schon 260 gr, aber das Getriebe ist halt aus gegossenem Zink und nicht aus kalt geschmiedetem Alu (Paladin)

Wie is da der qualitäts-Unterschied ????

Habe übrigens noch mal in der Artikelbeschreibung des Händlers geguckt, dort ist es auch angegeben das das Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink ist !

Sind es etwa die Japan und Usa Modelle wo das Getriebe aus kalt geschmiedetem Alu (Paladin) besteht ?????|kopfkrat


MfG


----------



## Gemini (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hast du nachgeschaut oder ist das eine Vermutung dass da was anderes verbaut ist?

Nach den Artikelbeschreibungen würde ich nicht unbedingt gehen. Bei AM und Nordfishing z.b. macht das scheinbar der Azubi oder die Putzfrau, extrem schlecht und fehlerhaft und im Falle der Stradic ci4 bei AM kopiert von der deutschen Stradic weil zu strack um die englische Beschreibung sauber zu übersetzen... (Zink, Doppelkurbel, etc...)

P.S: Wieviel Mühe sich manche Händler mit der Beschreibung geben wenn sie eine Rolle für 530.00 Euro verticken wollen sieht man sehr schön an diesem Beispiel wie ich finde: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-Stella-1000-FE-Neuheit-2011_p8621_x2.htm 


So sieht das normalerweise bei der Stradic Ci4 innen aus:


----------



## vision81 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hi Gemini

Immerhin haben die sich die Mühe gemacht und auf dem Karton der Rolle das Paladin-Symbo mlit Edding überall durchgestrichen !

Und in der Artikelbeschreibung von a&m steht auch gegossenes Zinkgetriebe !


----------



## Gemini (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

In der Artikelbeschreibung von A&M steht auch Doppelkurbel...
War denn eine dabei? 

Ruf halt morgen schnell mal an und frag nach. Dann kannst du 
denen auch sagen dass ich deren Artikelbeschreibungen schei$$e
finde.


----------



## discobarsch (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



discobarsch schrieb:


> wenn ich die beschreibung auf englisch richtig verstehe wird genau dieses spiel durch "festkurbel" also ohne kontermutter minimiert.
> die amis nennen das Direct Drive Mechanism (Thread In Handle Attachment)
> 
> aber hier mal der link für alle interessierten
> http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...dex/products/reels/spinning/Stradic_MgFB.html


 

hab hier schon mal nen link von der USA Seite reingestellt.
da ist ganz klar paladin drin so wie ich das verstehe und wo die dann hergestellt wird, wird nicht weiter beschrieben.
kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das die konstruktion, also das innenleben, von standaort zu standort abweichend ist!
...lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hi, mal vlt. ne ganz dumme Frage, aber was bedeutet denn Paladin??? Ist das nicht ein Angel-Geschäft, ähnlich wie Askari?


----------



## vision81 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Soooo gerade mal mit A&M telefoniert !

Also laut des Verkäufers bei A&M sind in den Stradic ci4`s Paladin-Getriebe verbaut, auch wenn Die Paladin-Symbole auf den Rollenkartons geschwärzt sind.
Is wohl irendwie ne rechtliche Namensgeschichte.
Habs Ihm auf jeden Fall abgekauft, und werd die Rolle jetzt auch bestimmt nicht öffnen um nachzusehen !

Sondern werd jetzt damit angeln gehen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> Hi, mal vlt. ne ganz dumme Frage, aber was bedeutet denn Paladin??? Ist das nicht ein Angel-Geschäft, ähnlich wie Askari?


 

Damit ist soviel ich weiß ein aus Aluminium kaltgeschmiedetes Getriebe/Hauptantriebsrad gemeint, welches zudem mit einer Schicht "Black Almite" (=schwarzes, keramikähnlich) beschichtet wurde.

Die alten Stellas hatten damals diese Beschichtung, heute gibt es das "HD-Gear", welches aus Duraluminium besteht und mit einer goldig-messingsfarbener Beschichtung versehen ist.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Fury87 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hey Jungs!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle, und ich Interessiere mich für die Stradic ci4! Nun habe ich noch eine Frage, kann man die Stradic ci4 mit der Shimano rarenium ci4 vergleichen? Ich habe schon eine Rarenium, bin auch wirklich sehr zufrieden damit!

Aber jetzt muss was neues her! Also kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob die Stradic ci4 genau so gut ist wie die rarenium, oder vielleicht sogar besser?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs!
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle, und ich Interessiere mich für die Stradic ci4! Nun habe ich noch eine Frage, kann man die Stradic ci4 mit der Shimano rarenium ci4 vergleichen? Ich habe schon eine Rarenium, bin auch wirklich sehr zufrieden damit!
> 
> Aber jetzt muss was neues her! Also kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob die Stradic ci4 genau so gut ist wie die rarenium, oder vielleicht sogar besser?



Hatte jetzt die Stradic ci4 2 Monate gefischt und war voll unzufrieden vom Lauf her. Da würd ich leiber die Stradic Fi nehmen ist günstiger und läuft sanfter.


----------



## Nolfravel (21. August 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden.
Wackelt absolut gar nichts ( An meiner Twinpower FC wackelt mehr) und der Lauf ist richtig smooth.
Kurbelt sich aber auf Grund der höhren Überstezung ein bisschen schwergängiger als eine Rarenium.

Ich habe beide und finde beide richtig gut, haben für mich einfach unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete.

Die Stradic Ci4 kann man meiner Meinung nach nur zum Hardbaitfischen nicht gebrauchen, aber das ist wohl geschmackssache. (macht eh mit der BC am meisten Spaß.)


Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## DerAndi (22. August 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Die Stradic Ci4 kann man meiner Meinung nach nur zum Hardbaitfischen nicht gebrauchen, aber das ist wohl geschmackssache.




Also meine Chubbys freuen sich immer wenn sie mit der ci4 + P&M Rute ans Wasser dürfen. Gerade die Übersetzung tut dem Chubby gut bei uns da die Barsche, Döbel & Rapfen die Chubbys nur nehmen wenn sie stupide aber Ultraschnell geführt werden. Gleiches gilt auch für getwitchte Squirrells oder sogar Popper.


----------



## Fury87 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Dann werde ich wohl wieder eine Rarenium nehmen! Sie soll zum Tremarella fischen Benutzt werden, un dafür muss sie seidenweich laufen!

Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass die Stradic ci4 nicht so weich läuft, wie die Rarenium! #c


----------



## Nolfravel (22. August 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die Läuft auch super weich.
Bei größeren Ködern benötigt man jedoch mehr Kraft (Anders ist es ja physikalisch auch gar nicht möglich)
Weich läuft sie jedoch trotzdem.
Ist eben schwer zu beschreiben.


@Andi: Wie gesagt, dass ist wohl geschmackssache.


Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## Zeroalex (2. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Kann man die Rolle auch zum Pilken in Norwegen benutzen oder sollte man eher zur Rarenium oder Penn Atlantis greifen?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo, Ich persönlich würde die Atlantis nehmen aber man kann eingtlich jede rolle zum Pilken nehmen, wenigstens einmal. Ich werde mir demnächst die stradic zum zander/barsch angeln holen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (2. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

@Zeroalex: ich würde dir die Rolle nicht zum Pilken nehmen, weil ich denke, dass das Carbongehäuse etwas zu schwach zum Pilken mit den hohen Gewichten ist. Ich selbst fische die 2500er auf Hecht und da habe ich auch keine Angst, dass es die Gute zerlegt, aber das Pilken ist glaube ich schon ein Stück zu hart für sie.
Hol dir die Atlantis, mit der wirst du lange Spaß haben.


----------



## vision81 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Carbongehäuse !!!!:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Zeroalex (3. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Mit dem Carbongehäuse hab ich noch keine Erfahrung gemacht.
Die Atlantis ist zum pilken gemacht worden, aber sollten Stradic und Rarenium bei der Preisklasse nicht auch zum pilken geeignet sein?
Und außerdem werde ich mir wenn dann eine 4000er kaufen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die Stradic kannst du zum pilken keine frage aber ich glaube, hier werden mir einige zustimmen, ich  würde lieber die Atlantis nehmen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (3. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

@vision 81: Ci4=> C= *CARBON* 
                            I= Interfusion
                            4= 4 Außenelektronen im Kohle
                                 (Carbon)-atom
Das soll heißen, dass das Gehäuse aus einem speziellen Kohle-Harz gemisch besteht, weshalb auch Carbongehäuse.
Ps. Lies dir die Beschreibung im Video durch und du wirst sehen, dass ich dir nichts falsches erzähle.

@Zeroalex: die Preisklasse muss nicht umbedingt aussagen, für was die Rolle geeignet ist. Nach Shimano wurde die Stradic Ci4 fürs Finesse-fischen konzipiert. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, würde ich die Atlantis bevorzugen, doch wenn du möchtest, kannst du dir schon die Stradic holen.
|sagnix


----------



## Zeroalex (3. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Danke für die Information über das Gehäuse, aber könntet ihr mir genau sagen warum ihr die Atlantis der Stradic zum pilken vorziehen würdet?


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (3. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Also ich würde die Atlantis der Stradic wegen dem verwindungsresistenten Gehäuse vorziehen. 
Weil du beim Pilken ja mit sehr schweren Gewichten hantierst und das eine sehr große belastung für den Rollenfuß gibt und es passieren kann, dass irgendwann das material durch die ständige Biegung beim Pilker anziehen spröde wird und irgendwann bricht.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ach ja,die Shimano Stradic CI4 4000 ist bei A&M für 149,99€ im Angebot,also zuschlagen.
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...uheit-2011-Raritaet-Hammerpreis_p11316_x2.htm

Ich fische auch die Stradic CI4 und bin absolut zufrieden,und habe mir gerade noch das 
4000er Modell dazu bestellt.


----------



## Uwe1987 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

@ hecht911:

btw: an was für ruten hast du die rollen da geschraubt?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die 1000er ist an der Sportex Opal Boat 2005( http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/sportexopalboat-p-6960.html ),und die 2500er ist an der Spro Signature Henk Simonz Allround 2,50m -50gr.
http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-henk-simonsz-signature-allround-2tlg-250m2050g-p-2135.html


----------



## RonsWorld (4. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Moin,

würd mir die Rolle auch kaufen. ABER: ich hadere immer noch wegen der großen Übersetzung von 6,0:1.

Weiß halt nicht ob das nicht n bissl viel ist für "normale" See- und Flussfischen.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

warum zu viel,ich drehe lieber langsam ein mit viel Schnureinzug,als schnell mit weniger,und gerade beim jiggen eine ideale Lösung.


----------



## Zeroalex (4. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Deswegen hab ich mir auch gedacht zum pilken ist sie gut, aber wenn man dadurch das gehäuse zerstören kann ist es wohl nicht die optimale Lösung.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Jetzt sind alle Größen ab sofort auch im Angelcenter Kassel verfügbar.
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimanostradicci42500f-p-11577.html


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die Stradic Ci4 wird es zu 2012 theoretisch überall in Deutschland geben, da sie in das deutsche Rollenprogamm aufgenommen wurde. #h


----------



## grazy04 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

und bis dahin gibts bestimmt ne neue (oder besser) 100%ig ne neue, man braucht ja nur mal nach der AERNOS FA suchen 

//obwohl der Preis passt nicht ganz zur Stradic


----------



## hechtangler2911 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die Aernos sind aber nicht aus CI4,sondern eher die günstige Alternative zur Stradic.
Ach ja,meine 4000er Stradic ist heute gekommen,Sahneteil.


----------



## randio (8. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Was ein Blödsinn...
Die AERNOS ist einfach eine überteuerte Exage 
mit einem Lager mehr. NICHTS anderes!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo,
hätte da mal eine Frage,
ich suche die Kurbel/Knauf der Stradic CI4 in der 3000 oder 4000er 
Größe,würde sie auch tauschen gegen die Kurbel der 2500er,vielleicht
hat einer ja die 3000 oder 4000er und würde lieber die Kurbel der 2500er
haben und ist an einem Tausch interessiert,bei meinen 2m und Pranken wie ein Bär passt der dickere Knauf einfach besser.


----------



## Steff_1406 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo,

ich fische die Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2,74m 40-100g.
Im Moment habe ich eine Ryobi Arctica drauf, aber die gibt langsam den Geist auf, daher wollt ich diesmal evtl eine Stradic drauftun.
Zu welche Größe würdet ihr mir raten? Auch ein Schnurtipp dazu wär noch schön..bin schon am überlegen ob eine Nanofil??!!

Danke, Grüße Steff


----------



## depo (15. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Guten Morgen,

sagt mal wieviel Meter Schnur(geflochtene) habt Ihr auf die Stradic CI4 bekommen? Bitte mit Nennung der jeweiligen Spulengröße und Schnurdurchmesser.

Eventuell noch ne Schnurempfehlung? (Habe an ne Spiderwire Stealth Code Red in der Stärke 0,14 bis 10 Kilo)
Danke Euch!


----------



## Xpc_master (15. September 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Was is qualitativ besser ne TP 4000 oder ne Stradic ci4 4000?? Brauch ne rolle fürs blinkern und ab und an mefo fischen... Kann mir jmd weiterhelfen??


----------



## Crocodildundee (2. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo,
Suche eine schicke feine Rolle für meine Penzill 6,5 g....kann mich  nicht so wirklich zwischen der Stradic 2500 Ci14 und der und der Stradic  2500 FD entscheiden, Übersetzung ist die gleiche also quasi nur  Gewichtsunterschied von knapp ein Drittel weniger bei der Ci14+  natürlich die Doppelkurbel.
Hat jemand evtl mal beide getestet??? oder kann eine der Beiden empfehlen?
Ist der Unterschied zur Rarenium überhaupt groß, besitze diese nämlich als 4000er und wollte nicht genau die gleiche nochmal als kleinere Version(sehen sich doch sehr ähnlich, außer Übersetzung)
Thanks im vorraus


----------



## Nolfravel (2. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

ich würde mir da eine Rarenium ranhängen.

Aber wenn schon Stradic, dann die Ci4.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Die Stradic FD und die Stradic Ci4 sind auch zwei verschiedene Rollen, die eine hat mit der anderen nichts zu tuhen. #d

Ich persöhnlich würde die Stradic Ci4 gegenüber der Rarenium vorziehen, finde aber beide gut.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Nolfravel (2. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Die Stradic FD und die Stradic Ci4 sind auch zwei verschiedene Rollen, die eine hat mit der anderen nichts zu tuhen. #d
> 
> Ich persöhnlich würde die Stradic Ci4 gegenüber der Rarenium vorziehen, finde aber beide gut.
> 
> ...


 

Qualitativ hat mit Sicherheit die Stradic Ci4 die Nase vorn, die ist ja auch nicht für die blöden Europäer gebaut:q

Für den Einsatzzweck an der Penzill finde ich die hohe Übersetzung allerdings ziemlich blöde und würde die Rarenium nehmen.


Ich hab übrigens beide:q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

JP, klar isse jetzt auch für uns dumme Europäer gebaut, schon in den Shimano 2012 Katalog geguckt?

Jetzt kannste dir auch ne E-Spule für deine kaufen, nachdem du sie zerdellt hast :q


----------



## Crocodildundee (3. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Thanks erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.  Du hast also beide  Sahne..... 
 und macht die höhere Übersetzung der Stradic also echt soviel her?
 klar die Penzill ist bei mir eher zum Abgehen mit kleineren Cranks,  Minnows+ Finesse Rigs usw gedacht, meinste die höher Übersetzung macht  sich da soviel drastischer( hast ja beide im direkten Vergleich) ...habe  halt  schon die 4000er Rarenium, und jetzt nochmal die gleiche als 2500er`  würde lieber mal auf ne andere Rolle  ausweichen.i prefer shimano*
  aber hat Jemand Erfahrung mit der 





MITCHELL MAG-PRO LITE 500


----------



## Crocodildundee (3. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Und danke weiss auch, dass die Stradic FD und die Stradic Ci4  zwei  unterschiedliche Rollen sind, haben aber nun mal die gleiche  Übersetzung, wollte nur mal wissen, was die Vorzüge der einzelnen  sind, spielen ja zumindestens in anähernd in der gleichen Preiskategorie, hatte gehofft jemand hat beide schonmal gefischt....


----------



## Colli_HB (3. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ich habe mir die CI4 als 2500er gekauft und fische sie mit 12er Nanofil. Bin mit der Kombo super zufrieden!Habe übrigens 250 Meter drauf bekommen. Es gibt aber erhebliche Preisunterschiede, ihr solltet euch mehrere Shops angucken!Viel Spaß mit der genialen Rolle und Petri!


----------



## bewegung (23. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo Leute,

mir wurde die Stradic jetzt für 130 Euro angeboten.
Ist der Preis Okay?
!500er Variante.

Danke


----------



## Angelsepp83 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

130,- wäre nen guter Preis für ne 2500er Stradic CI4.


----------



## Besorger (23. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

ich geb meine für 120 ab 40min gefischt


----------



## bewegung (23. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

spricht nicht gerade für die rolle ;-)


----------



## Angelsepp83 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rolle!


----------



## Eilenburger (24. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Welche Größen der CI4 fischt ihr denn so und für welche Art von Spinnfischen nutzt ihr sie?


----------



## John Doe12 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Eilenburger schrieb:


> Welche Größen der CI4 fischt ihr denn so und für welche Art von Spinnfischen nutzt ihr sie?



Die 3000er zum fischen vom Boot aus, also jiggen,faulenzen und gelegentlich zum schleppen mit Wobblern.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## leche-fria (24. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Besorger schrieb:


> ich geb meine für 120 ab 40min gefischt


 
scheinst ja nicht gerade von der Rolle begeistert zu sein, wenn die nach 40 min. schon wieder weg soll.

Wäre vielleicht für den einen oder anderen hilfreich, wenn du deine Erfahrunge hier mit anderen Usern teilst. Scheinen ja doch einige Interesse an dieser Rolle zu haben.


----------



## Angelsepp83 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Fische ne 2500er! Vorrangig mit Gummi (Jiggen,Faulenzen,Finesse... das volle Programm halt) auf Barsch.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



leche-fria schrieb:


> scheinst ja nicht gerade von der Rolle begeistert zu sein, wenn die nach 40 min. schon wieder weg soll.
> 
> Wäre vielleicht für den einen oder anderen hilfreich, wenn du deine Erfahrunge hier mit anderen Usern teilst. Scheinen ja doch einige Interesse an dieser Rolle zu haben.


 

...er hat sich auch wenn ich mich erinnere ne Stella gegönnt - da braucht er die Stradic nicht mehr :q


----------



## Besorger (25. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

also ich hab mir mehr von ihr erhofft. ich hab eine 2500er  und bin jetz auf eine stella 3000fe umgestiegen  weil die stradic mir ein bisschen zu steif läuft und mir der spulenkopf zuviel wackelt. was ich sagen muss das man die bremse super einstellen kann.


----------



## Besorger (25. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

achso ich fische übrigens mit gummi am rhein jigköpfe in 14-18g  und finde das man schon mit recht *viel*druck kurbeln muss und es nicht so weich ist wie ich mir es erhofft habe da ist es bei der penn slammer 360 die ich vorher hatte auch besser gewesen. die ich dann getauschte habe weil die bremsen einstellung so weit weg sind wie himmel und hölle   die penn bekommt man nicht so schnell auf wie die stradic  wobei ich sageb muss das die stella auch nicht so eine ganz feine bremseinstellung die die stradic hat. dafür aber ein festeren spulen kopf der lauf is sowas von butter weich  und nicht so steif sag ich mal wie bei der stradic weil gerade beim zander fischen  hab ich gerne immer genauen kontakt ich merke beim kurbeln mit der stella das ich ein biss habe so weich läuft die z.b wenn der zander den köder im steigen nimmt. was ich oft habe. und die stella lässt sich mit einer 0.15mm powerpro weiter werfen ich sag mal 15m      rute fisch ich eine foxe rage jig spin  270 5-45g falls das jemand wissen mag   

mfg sven


----------



## Angelsepp83 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Du hast hinter "mag" nen Punkt vergessen

Die Stella kostet aber auch drei mal soviel, wie eine Stradic CI4.


----------



## Besorger (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

und hält 3 mal länger  obwoh ich eig die fireblood wollte  vll kauf ich die auch noch


----------



## pike-81 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Stradic und Stella kann man wohl kaum vergleichen. Sollte ich die jemals besitzen, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich nicht trauen, damit zu fischen...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Nicht nur Stella & Stradic Ci4 kann man nicht vergleichen, aber der Vergleich zwischen Stradic und Slammer ist eigentlich Blödsinn, die Slammer ist einfach als Arbeitstier gebaut worden...


----------



## Angelsepp83 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Besorger schrieb:


> obwoh ich eig die fireblood wollte  vll kauf ich die auch noch



Na dann gutes gelingen. Gibt glaub ich nur noch 1000er Größen!


----------



## Kneuer (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hi,

ich hab im aktuellen Shimanokatalog gesehen, dass eigentlich der einzige Unterschied zwischen Stradic ci4 (2012er Modell) und der Rarenium das Getriebe ist. 
Die neue Stradic ci4 hat ein HD-Gear (wie die Stella auch) und die Rarenium ein kaltgeschmiedetes Alugetriebe. Entsprechend braucht man wohl bei beiden keine Angst vor einem Fehlkauf haben.

Ich will mir nämlich ne neue Rolle fürs Renkenfischen kaufen. Da ich unter 200g bleiben will und auf eine feine Bremseinstellung nicht verzichten kann bei dieser Art zu fischen, werd ich wahrscheinlich zur Stradic Ci4 greifen. 
Die hohe Übersetzung ist bei der Angelart auch nicht zu verachten, da gerade die großen Renken gern mal auf den Angler zuschwimmen und dann muss Kontakt gehalten  werden. Ich hab mir jetzt begeistert den gesamten Thread durchgelesen und das hat meine Kaufabsicht zur Stradc ci4 gefestigt.

Ich bedanke mich für diesen qualitativ hochwertigen Thread.


----------



## discobarsch (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

hab mittlerweile 2 stradic Ci4-er und bin echt begeistert. benutzt die zwar fürs vertikalen und drop-shoten/leichtes barsch jiggen aber das ändert ja nichts an der qualität der rolle.
machste nichts falsch. bremse top, guter schnurfangbügel, sauberer lauf.
würde mir auch noch ne dritte kaufen ;-)


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Wenn ich wieder eine Spinning kaufen sollte, dann die#6


----------



## Schlebusch (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo,
ich besitze die Rolle in der 2500er Größe jetzt seit ca 3 Monaten konnte sie jedoch aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht fischen. Erst nach der kommenden Raubfischschonzeit.
Benutze sie zum fischen mit Wobblern zwischen 4 und 12cm und spinnern der größen 2 bis 4.
Mein Gerätehändler des Vertrauns meinte jetzt gestern jedoch zu mir das die Rolle mit dem fischen von Spinnern nicht so klar kommen würde aufgrund des drucks den die Spinner ausüben.
Ich habe ihn schief und unglaubwürdig angeguckt...
Kanns mir ehrrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht vorstellen das das stimmt.
Wollte aber jetzt trotzdem eure Meinung dazu wissen: Stimmt das was er behauptet??

gruß


----------



## buddah (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Abend,
ist bei der Ci4 eine zweite Spule dabei?? Konnte iwie nix finden...wäre ja schwach falls nicht!!


----------



## Angelsepp83 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Nein, bei der ist keine zweite Spule dabei!


----------



## buddah (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

mhh scheibe.... wo bekomme ich ne 2. spuhle her?? Kann mir da jemand helfen??


----------



## Angelsepp83 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Da die Rolle ab diesem Jahr auch auf dem deutschen Markt erhältlich ist, sollte es für einen Shimano führenden Händler kein Problem sein eine zu bestellen! 
Die passende Art.Nr. für die benötigten Spule findest du im aktuellen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[UR...mano-katalog-2012/2011/11/20/]Shimano KatalogShimano Katalog


----------



## Koeschi (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo zusammen,

seit heute bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer einer Stradic Ci4 2500F.
Dies ist meine erste Shimano Rolle überhaupt und musste feststellen, dass die Spule längs ganz schön Spiel hat.
Die Bremse kann ich fest drehen, aber das ändert nichts an der
der Tatsache.

Ist das Spiel normal?


----------



## Angelsepp83 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hab eben mal geschaut was du meinst. Zumindest bei der Rarenium und der Stradic CI4 ist dieses Spiel normal. Wie es bei den höherwertigen Modellen aussieht weiß ich nicht. Das Spiel kommt aber nich von der Spule, sondern von der Hauptachse!

Kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## Koeschi (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

...puuhhh da bin ich aber beruhigt.
Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Angelsepp83 schrieb:


> Wie es bei den höherwertigen Modellen aussieht weiß ich nicht.


 
Stella Fe hat überhaupt kein Spiel, was man auch erwarten sollte.

Ist aber nicht schlimm, die Twin Power FC die ich hatte, hatte auch Spiel in der Achse #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



LEV schrieb:


> Mein Gerätehändler des Vertrauns meinte jetzt gestern jedoch zu mir das die Rolle mit dem fischen von Spinnern nicht so klar kommen würde aufgrund des drucks den die Spinner ausüben.
> Ich habe ihn schief und unglaubwürdig angeguckt...
> Kanns mir ehrrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht vorstellen das das stimmt.
> Wollte aber jetzt trotzdem eure Meinung dazu wissen: Stimmt das was er behauptet??


Das klingt nicht verkehrt, jedenfalls wenn es um Auswahl+Alternativen geht und die Spinner so >Aglia Gr.2 sind. Spinner werden relativ langsam gekurbelt, und bauen im Verhältnis zu ihrem Ködergewicht extrem viel Druck auf. Beides Sachen, wo eine schnell übersetzte Stradic am schlechtesten sein muss.

Die Stradic hat ihre Stärken beim schnellen einholen ziemlich druckloser Blinker u.ä., oder lose Schnur beim Gufieren, twitchen u.ä.. 
Für einigermaßen große Spinner oder Wobbler mit einiger Schaufelgröße würde ich überhaupt keine Rolle mit Wormshaft einsetzen, und schon gar keine schnelle wie die Stradic, die tun sich dabei sehr schwer.


----------



## Gemini (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Spinner werden relativ langsam gekurbelt, und bauen im Verhältnis zu ihrem Ködergewicht extrem viel Druck auf. Beides Sachen, wo eine schnell übersetzte Stradic am schlechtesten sein muss.



Bull-Poo 

Muss zugeben dass ich keine Spinner Gr. 2 damit gefischt habe aber 3, 4 und 5 sehr häufig ohne Probleme. 
Habe die Rolle seit Release in US.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Was soll mir das sagen?
Natürlich kann man, aber wenn man bei einer Rolle ihre Stärken und Schwächen nicht beachtet, dann setzt man sie suboptimal ein. 
Und gerade der optimale Einsatz ist ja das Kernthema dieses Threads, und die Grund wieso sich Leute so eine Shimano mit bestmöglichen Smooth Reliance wünschen.


----------



## Gemini (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Wie gesagt, die Rolle fische ich eine Weile und sie kommt beim Spinnfischen mit Spinnern zum Einsatz. Das geht wunderbar.

Da macht sich auch die Übersetzung nicht negativ bemerkbar und ich muss es wissen weil mein meist beangeltes Hausgewässer max. 1.80m tief ist und voll mit Wurzeln und sonstigen Hindernissen. Ich muss also immer wissen was der Spinner gerade macht und wo er sich befindet. Wenn das mit der Stradic Ci4 suboptimal ginge würde ich sie nicht einsetzen da genug Alternativen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Wenn Du mir erzählen willst, dass Du einen Spinner Aglia Gr.5 mit einer Stradic Ci4 optimal fischen tust, dann halte ich das schlichtweg für eine Lüge.


----------



## Gemini (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



LEV schrieb:


> Mein Gerätehändler des Vertrauns meinte jetzt gestern jedoch zu mir das die Rolle mit dem fischen von Spinnern nicht so klar kommen würde aufgrund des drucks den die Spinner ausüben.



Lieber Angeldet...

Das war der Ausgangspunkt.... (siehe Zitat)
Das Angeln mit Spinnern geht ohne Probleme, auch kann ich bei 5er Meps keine Einschränkung feststellen.

Mir bei meiner subjektiven Meinung Lüge zu unterstellen halte ich für problematisch, würde aber vorschlagen dass du dir ein brauchbares Sample-Lot Stradics ziehst (20-100) und das inkl. wissenschaftlichem Aufbau und messbaren Ergebnissen nachvollziehst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Gemini schrieb:


> Das Angeln mit Spinnern geht ohne Probleme, auch kann ich bei 5er Meps keine Einschränkung feststellen.


Das war's dann wohl, anscheinend weißt du einfach nicht was ein 5er Aglia ist, noch an der Schnur macht.  Vlt. sind das mikronesische Spinnergrößen bei Dir?  

Jedenfalls kann ich den geneigten Mitlesern und -schreibern im Thread nicht empfehlen, ihre gerade mit viel Enthusiasmus und einigem Geldeinsatz gekauften Rollen solcherart artungerecht zu malträtieren. 
Für stärker druckvoll belastendedes Spinnfischen hat Shimano mit den 4000er Größen der Fireblood und Biomaster mit Übersetzungen *deutlich unter 1:5,0 * sehr viel geeignetere Spinnrollen im Programm. 
Oder man weicht auf noch stärkere Arbeitstiere wie Slammer, Cardinal/Söron, Applause+Co, Saragosa aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hmmmm...

Ich hab zwar keine Stradic, hatte aber mal eine FB...|supergri

Theoretisch sollte man meinen, dass beim angeln mit druckvollen Ködern wegen der höheren Übersetzung tatsächlich ungünstige Kräfte am Getriebe auftreten, die zu erhöhtem Verschleiß führen und evtl. auch zu schwererem Lauf.

Der Praktiker sagt aber, dass dem nicht so ist und ich konnte an meiner FB damals auch nichts derartiges feststellen. Evtl. hatte ich sie aber auch nicht lange genug.
In kurzer Zeit wird sich da auch nichts tun wenn die Rolle anständig geschmiert ist.


----------



## Gemini (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Wenn man mit relativ weichen Ruten und grossen Spinnern fischt meint man dass der Druck ein Problem sein könnte. 

Wenn die Kombo passt ist das Gefühl aber auch ein anderes.

Wenn man dann noch eine Shimano Stradic auseinanderbaut und sich die Achse anschaut verfliegen jegliche Bedenken... |rolleyes

Probier doch mal so eine Achse zu verbiegen, soviel Druck macht kein 5er Spinner.

Gerne lasse ich mich aber vom glaubwürdig nachvollziehbaren Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Burney (2. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hey,

heute kam meine Berkley Pulse 5-20 Gramm Wurfgewicht an 

Bin jetzt am Rolle suchen Die 2500er würde ja farblich sehr gut passen...

Hat die Kombo jemand und könnte hier mal ein Bildchen reinstellen?

Wäre super Klasse

Grüße David


----------



## Angelsepp83 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Bitte

5-20g Pulse + StradicCi4 2500F


----------



## -GT- (5. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Gemini schrieb:


> Probier doch mal so eine Achse zu verbiegen, soviel Druck macht kein 5er Spinner.
> 
> Gerne lasse ich mich aber vom glaubwürdig nachvollziehbaren Gegenteil überzeugen.



Nur um dieses Zitat mal zu unterstützen und "Nordlichtangler" mal einen Auszug aus der "Praxis" nahe zu legen : 

Als Jugendlicher habe ich mit einer Hyperloop aus "Vollplastik" in 2500er Größe bis zu 2 mal die Woche größtenteils Metallköder durch´s Wasser gefeuert, von Blinkern mit 30g bis hin zu diversen Mepps in allen Größen. Von Rollenwartung, nachfetten, Getriebestärke gescheiweige denn Übersetzung usw. hatte ich damals null Plan.
Die hat das 3 Jahre ohne Probleme mitgemacht, mit viel zu überdimensionierter geflochtener Schnur an einer 40 Mark Rute ( Ron Thompson Steelhead 2,70m 15-40g ) für damals glaube ich 30 Mark durchaus ein Dauerläufer. Nur um das Thema Übersetzung mal zu unterstreichen.....ich habe damit auch meine Barsche und Hechte gefangen, völlig ohne Probleme.

Wenn das heute keine verglichen 300 Mark teure Stradic tut, dann mache ich beim Rollenkauf eindeutig was falsch oder mir einfach zu viele Gedanken. Wozu werden die Rollen denn sonst gebaut ? Ich glaub umso wissenschaftlicher man die Sache angeht, umso ängstlicher wird man, die Rollen sind doch zum angeln da und nicht um in der Vitrine zu stehen, oder !? Oder noch schlimmer der Gedanke, dass ich eine Rolle kaufen muss, die 400€ kostet nur weil sie für Spinner "geeigneter ist" ?

Übrigens habe ich die "kleine Stradic" vor kurzem bestellt, die Aernos in 2500er Größe und da ich leider nicht mit Geld um mich schmeißen kann, ist es die Stradic nicht geworden. Aber da fällt mir ja auch gerade ein : Wenn ich damit einen großen Spinner führen will, ist das ja ausgeschlossen. 

Just my 2 cents, sorry für´s Off-Topic.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Mikey3110 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

So... Ich überleg nu auch mal wieder mich mit dem Thema Shimano zu beschäftigen, nachdem ich meine Black Arc in der Bucht verschärbel..
Die Arc war an meiner 2,70 Skelli und ich will da eine leichtere dran haben... Der schwatte Klotz ist mir zu schwer....
Wie is´n das Ci4 Gehäuse so? Habt ihr die Rolle mal versucht zu verwinden und zu drehen? Ci4 hört sich toll an, ist aber in seiner eigentlichen Beschaffenheit trotzdem ein Kunststoff bzw zählt´s ja werkstofftechnisch gesehen zu den Polymeren...
Den einzigen Vorteil den Ci4 hat ist doch das Gewicht oder nicht?
In allen anderen Vergleichen, wie Verschleiß, Löslichkeit und Festigkeit kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, dass Ci4 mithalten kann....?
Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren...


----------



## ThoRe82 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo, habe beschlossen mir ne stradic ci 4 zu holen.

*weiß jemand wo es die momentan zum günstigen preis zu bestellen gibt?*
(allerdings auch ne vernünftige und nicht ne ebay model oder sonstige fraghafte ware).

möchte ne 3000 zum angeln auf Mefo, Zander und Hecht, wird dann wohl ne geflochtene mit ner Tragkraft von 5-7kg und ne 10kg auf ner ersatzspuhle dazukommen.


----------



## k-bay (7. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

a&m angelsport hat die 3000er glaub ich grad im angebot.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Klick:
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Shimano-Stradic-CI4-3000-F--553.html


----------



## bobbykron (7. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

dann lieber angel domäne... noch etwas günstiger 

mist, ruhrfischer war schneller


----------



## Burney (7. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Angelsepp83 schrieb:


> Bitte
> 
> 5-20g Pulse + StradicCi4 2500F
> 
> http://www.directupload.net



Geiler Typ:m 

Vielen vielen Dank....war schon kurz davor auf ne Penn Sargus 2000er draufzuschrauben, aber das Bild hat mich überzeugt

Gruß


----------



## angelpfeife (7. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Oh man, fast wie in alten Zeiten hier - Det haut einen raus und alle hauen Det :m. Gemini sagts schon richtig, sowas ist natürlich sehr subjektiv aber ich kann mich durchaus mit Dets  Meinung anfreunden. Die Stradic-Serie war, ist und wird auch vermutlich nie etwas für Spinner und druckvolle Köder sein. Dafür wurde sie ja auch nicht gebaut. Und dass hat rein garnix mit Stabilität oder Langlebigkeit zu tun (daher ist es auch irgendiwe Sinnlos die Achse auf Verwindungsfestigkeit zu "testen" - aushalten wird die Rolle auch diese Angelei locker), sondern einfach mit der Tatsache dass es einfach keine schöne Fischerei ist. Ich hatte selber mal ne Stradic und war froh als ich sie endlich gegen ne Exceler Plus getauscht habe gerade weil ich öfters mit den oben beschriebenen Ködern gefischt habe. Jeder der diesen Sprung erlebt hat weiß ein gutes Excentergetrieben mit niedriger Übersetzung zu schätzem - zumidnest bei dieser Angelei. Wenn ich bei der Daiwa am Spinner ne ordentliche Krautfahne drann hab fühlt es sich beim Kurbeln genauso an wie wenn ich die Shimano ohne dieses Zusatzgewicht fische. Die Theorie (höher Übersetztes Getriebe = höherer Kraftaufwand) deckt sich hier Eindeutig mit der Praxis, ob man allerdings den höheren Kraftaufwand für relevant hält oder nicht steht dabei jedoch auf einem anderen Blatt. Einigen ists egal, andren nicht. Jedoch muss jedem klar sein das er damit einen deutlichen Kompromiss eingeht der eigentlich nicht sein muss da es mit der Rarenium ja ne Rolle gibt die bei weitem nicht so "spezialisiert" ist, sich dabei bis auf die Übersetzung wohl kaum von der Stradic Ci4 unterscheidet. Lediglich auf die schöne rote Farbe muss man verzichten

So, jetzt ists wenigstens die dämliche Aufforderung weg ich solle mir mal etwas Zeit nehmen und wieder einen Beitrag verfassen :q


----------



## Teddy.exe (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ma ne Frage. Heute ist mir bei meiner Stradic Ci4 aufgefallen das man die Spule anheben kann, obwohl alles fest zugedreht ist, beim amnehmen dieser habe ich nochmal an dieser Stange (wo die Spule drauf sitzt) probiert, und die kann man ca. 5mm hoch und runter wackeln.
Ist das normal? Auch in andere Richtungen kann man sie "Wackeln" aber da nur minimal.


----------



## energ1e (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hey,
ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage. Ist die Rolle nun schwarz oder eher blau/grau (anthrazit). 
Ich habe schon bei verschiedenen Anbietern geschaut und teilweise scheinen sie schwarz und teilweise blau/grau zu sein. 
Gibts evtl. unschiedliche Farben bei den Modellen (2011/2012).
Oder hab ich einfach nur ne Farbschwäche? ^^
Bei dem Anbieter hier in den USA sieht es z.b. sehr nach schwarz aus..http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Stradic_CI4_Spinning_Reel/descpage-SSCMG.html

Gruß
Energ1e


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



energ1e schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage. Ist die Rolle nun schwarz oder eher blau/grau (anthrazit).


Ne Du schaust schon richtig, die haben da ein Problem mit der changierenden Farbe eingebaut. |uhoh: :q
schwarz + blau + grau + Pünktchen trifft es schon fast ... aber je nach Lichteinfall kommen halt verschiedene Farb+Dunkeltöne ins Bild.

Zur gerne sprichwörtlichen Shimano Qualität kann ich aus der erlebten Praixs mit einer Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500 sagen: 
Das war bei einer recht jungen Rolle gar nicht mehr schön, wie die nach kurzer Einsatzzeit nach neuem Schmierfett lechzte. 
Das kann Shimano also inzwischen auch sehr gut - suboptimal geschmierte Rollen verkaufen. Wenn man (s)einen Händler mit Shimano-Servicecenter regelmäßig aufsucht, ist das nicht so tragisch. Wenn nicht, sitzt man aber als wartungsunkundiger ziemlich dumm da. Ein bischen nachölen ist vorgesehen über die Schraube, wenn das nicht mehr reicht muss aber mehr getan werden.


----------



## paule79 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hi,
ich soll für einen Bekannten fragen,ob jemand eine günstige Alternative für eine Ersatzspule zur Stradic Ci4 4000 er Größe hat.
Ci@o


----------



## bobbykron (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

recht interessant finde ich das hier:

http://cdn.stripersonline.com/f/fc/fc19cedd_DSC05149.jpeg

fi und ci4 kompatibel !?


----------



## The-Punisher (26. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ist das normal das bei einer neuen stradic ci4 ( kein testlauf) Die Rolle etwas schwergänging im leerlauf ist ( Trotz lockerer frontbremse)? 
Gruß Andy


----------



## spinn angler (26. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo,
schwergängiger als z.B. bei der Rarenium. ja.
Das liegt an der hohen Übersetzung.
mfG


----------



## The-Punisher (26. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hm okay... die raenium hab ich nicht. hatte bisher auch nur kostengünstigere modelle. Teilweise mit freilauf. Aber hatten alle ne geringere übersetzung und gingen alle leichter zu ziehen für den fisch


----------



## bobbykron (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



bobbykron schrieb:


> http://cdn.stripersonline.com/f/fc/fc19cedd_DSC05149.jpeg



hat eigentlich einer ne idee, wie man bei der 3000er ci4 den knob abschraubt |kopfkrat ???
(siehe Bild zur veranschaulichung)


----------



## bobbykron (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

keiner ne idee ?


----------



## Snakesfreak (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo Leute, 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bis jetzt mit der Ci4?

Hat einer vllt die 2500 und die 4000 und kann einen Größenvergleich machen? Am liebsten mit Foto!
Finde die 2500 doch recht klein oder kommt mir das nur so vor?
Würde sie gerne zum Sinnen auf Zander nehmen...

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## bastiv (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

4000 ist zu groß/nicht nötig an der zander rute.


----------



## One6Zero3 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hier mal ein Bild von ner 2500 und ner 4000 nebeneinander


http://*ih.us/a/img600/232/20130212212500.jpg
​


----------



## bobbykron (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

die 2500er hat aber das schönere wickelbild 
ich würde die wahl von der rute abhängig machen, tendiere aber immer zu der größeren variante


----------



## One6Zero3 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



bobbykron schrieb:


> die 2500er hat aber das schönere wickelbild
> ich würde die wahl von der rute abhängig machen, tendiere aber immer zu der größeren variante




Liegt daran dass die 2500 auf der Maschine gespult wurde und die 4000 nicht |uhoh:

Und die Schnur ist glatt 3 mal so dick ... das macht sicher auch was aus


----------



## Snakesfreak (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Finde das die 4000 optisch nicht so ein riesen Unterschied macht. Oder täuscht das? Also reicht eurer Meinung nach die 2500? 
Ist halt alles Neuland für mich mit den fisvhen mit Gummi...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



One6Zero3 schrieb:


> Liegt daran dass die 2500 auf der Maschine gespult wurde und die 4000 nicht |uhoh:
> 
> Und die Schnur ist glatt 3 mal so dick ... das macht sicher auch was aus


 
Leg mal ein bis zwei Unterlegscheiben (im Lieferumfang?) auf die 4000er drauf und spul das ganze neu auf. Dann sollte sich das Wickelbild DEUTLICH verbessern!!


----------



## One6Zero3 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Leg mal ein bis zwei Unterlegscheiben (im Lieferumfang?) auf die 4000er drauf und spul das ganze neu auf. Dann sollte sich das Wickelbild DEUTLICH verbessern!!




Waren schon 3 Scheiben drunter, hab jetzt nochmal 4 drunter gemacht die bei der 2500 dabei waren, und siehe da : Perfektes Wickelbild #6


----------



## Schleien_Lover (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo!#

Plane eine Shimano Stradic zum Spinnfischen auf eine Berkley Skeletor Series in 2.70m zuzulegen. Welche Größe sollte eurer Meinung nach die Rolle haben, 2500?

Wäre über Antworten dankbar! 

MfG
Schleien_Lover


----------



## One6Zero3 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Schleien_Lover schrieb:


> Hallo!#
> 
> Plane eine Shimano Stradic zum Spinnfischen auf eine Berkley Skeletor Series in 2.70m zuzulegen. Welche Größe sollte eurer Meinung nach die Rolle haben, 2500?
> 
> ...




Leichtes , Mittleres oder Schweres Spinnfischen ???

Die 2500 hat nur mehr Schnurfassung und einen bisschen kleineren Griff als die 3000 .
Macht also keinen Unterschied ob 3000 oder 2500 für das Mittlere Spinnfischen.
für Schweres Spinnfischen wäre die 4000 zu empfehlen.

Für das leichte Spinnfischen natürlich die 1000.


MFG Ben


----------



## dieterla5 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Jetzt hab ich auch eine 2500er Stradic Ci4 auf ner Team Daiwa Jiggerspin 2,70 7-28gr muß sagen ne super Kombi, allerdings wenn ich meine Technium FC 2500 laufen lasse finde ich keinen so großen Unterschied ja ein bisschen beim Gewicht und die Übersetzung aber laufen tun beide super Technium hat außerdem ne Ersatzspule Stradic nicht.


----------



## Perch-Noob (12. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



dieterla5 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch eine 2500er Stradic Ci4 auf ner Team Daiwa Jiggerspin 2,70 7-28gr muß sagen ne super Kombi, allerdings wenn ich meine Technium FC 2500 laufen lasse finde ich keinen so großen Unterschied ja ein bisschen beim Gewicht und die Übersetzung aber laufen tun beide super Technium hat außerdem ne Ersatzspule Stradic nicht.



Die Technium hat keinen Bügelstopper!
Und das die Stradic Ci4 keine E-Spule hat ist darauf zurück zu führen, dass es ein US-Model ist, bei diesen gibt es grundsätzlich keine.

Siehe: Stradic FJ, Sustain mit 6:1 Übersetzung usw.


----------



## TheUnique (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Ich will mir auch eine stradic ci4 hollen und eine technium.

Meine fragen:

Wo kriege ich am günstigsten das us Modell der stradic ci4?

Was ist genau detailliert der unterschied zwischen einer 2500er und 3000er?

Was hat die stradic mehr als die technium? Was ist ein bügelstopper?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Nolfravel (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Stradic Ci4 ist überall gleich.

Unterschied zwischen 2500 und 3000 ist, dass die 3000er eine flachere Spule hat und der Knob grösser ist.


----------



## Flyfisher07 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Hallo ich überlege mir die Stradic ci40 4000F zu kaufen weil ich dann mit der auf der Ostsee angeln möchte, verbunden mit einer Sportex Black Arrow nun die Frage:Ist die Größe okay für die Sportex oder hat jemand sogar die Kombi und kann mir sagen ob die Rolle dazu passt oder es eventuell eine bessere (Preis sollte im gleichen Rahmen liegen) Rolle gibt.

Gruß Flyfisher07


----------



## Perch-Noob (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Flyfisher07 schrieb:


> Hallo ich überlege mir die Stradic ci40 4000F zu kaufen weil ich dann mit der auf der Ostsee angeln möchte, verbunden mit einer Sportex Black Arrow nun die Frage:Ist die Größe okay für die Sportex oder hat jemand sogar die Kombi und kann mir sagen ob die Rolle dazu passt oder es eventuell eine bessere (Preis sollte im gleichen Rahmen liegen) Rolle gibt.
> 
> Gruß Flyfisher07



Moin,

ist zwar keine ausgeschriebene Salzwasser-beständige Rolle aber sie macht es mit.
Habe die 2500er und die 4000er beide nutze ich auf Sund, Bodden und Ostsee und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme.
Nach jedem Salzwassereinsatz kommt sie unter die Dusche & fertig.
Das einzige worauf du bei der Stradic Ci4 achten solltest ist der Verschluss gegenüber dem Kurbelarm (Handle Screw Cap), quasi dieses Teil hier: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-UXJlntcZd_k/TrJTb5PQx4I/AAAAAAAAAOU/V7vu8-F2HNs/s1600/DSC_0057.JPG
Schraub es lieber RICHTIG fest, denn es verabschiedet sich ganz gern mal. Bei Verlust, kann man das Teil aber für nen 5er nachordern. Sonst ist es ne absolut klasse Rolle die trotz Leichtbauweise ordentlich was mit macht.
Noch ne Nummer besser (leichtgängiger) wär dann (bei gleichhoher Übersetzung) die Sustain als US-Version.

Gruß


----------



## bobbykron (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Mir gefällt der Lauf meiner 3000er nach einer bellysaison dorschangeln nicht mehr so doll.


----------



## Tino34 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Guten Morgen,

ich fische ein 4000er Stradic FJ, beim kurbeln gibt es irgendwo im oberen Teil (Spule) ein Schleifgeräusch beim Hub bzw Senken der Spule. Das Geräusch verstärkt sich je nach Ködergröße, also unter Belastung! Kann mir einer sagen woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Lauf meiner 3000er nach einer bellysaison dorschangeln nicht mehr so doll.



Echt? Woran liegt das? Achse verbogen? Schleifgeräusche?;+


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich fische ein 4000er Stradic FJ, beim kurbeln gibt es irgendwo im oberen Teil (Spule) ein Schleifgeräusch beim Hub bzw Senken der Spule. Das Geräusch verstärkt sich je nach Ködergröße, also unter Belastung! Kann mir einer sagen woran das liegen kann?



Öl mal die Hubstange und Kurbel dann ein bisschen#h


----------



## Tino34 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Fett und Öl ist reichlich dran! Daher kann ich das als Ursache ausschließen. Ich habe die Rolle bisher 6 mal gefischt und ab dem 3.Mal "schleift" es. Große Köder habe ich damit auch noch nicht geworfen oder die Rolle derart überbelastet. 

Vielleicht kennt jemand hier im Trööt ne andere Ursache. Für Ratschläge oder Hilfe bin ich euch sehr sehr dankbar!


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

wenns wirklich nurn bisschen schleift und du keine Unruhe oder Rattern in der Kurbel merkst oder die Rolle erschwert läuft, lass doch schleifen. Die Shimanos sind afaik nur geölt, ohne Fett schliefts halt eher.


----------



## bobbykron (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Lepi schrieb:


> Echt? Woran liegt das? Achse verbogen? Schleifgeräusche?;+



#c
Frag nicht mir. Grobe Schäden schließe ich aus. Öl und fett hat sie, also von daher. Vielleicht bin ich auch durch meine biomaster etwas verwöhnt 
Hab mich aber eh neu verliebt: Vanquish 3000 :l
Da muss die stradic wohl demnächst weichen


----------



## Perch-Noob (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



bobbykron schrieb:


> #c
> Frag nicht mir. Grobe Schäden schließe ich aus. Öl und fett hat sie, also von daher. Vielleicht bin ich auch durch meine biomaster etwas verwöhnt
> Hab mich aber eh neu verliebt: Vanquish 3000 :l
> Da muss die stradic wohl demnächst weichen



Ok aber was genau, stört dich denn am Lauf deiner Stradic?
Ich nutze auch lieber meine Sustain als die Stradic Ci4 aber für das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist die Stradic schon klasse.


----------



## Tino34 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

@ lepi:

Anscheinend kennst du dich mit den Stradic's aus,

kannst du mir vielleicht weiterhelfen mit meinem Problem mit meiner 4000er FJ.

Ich habe sie am WE nochmal zerlegt, also Spule ab, Oberteil ab, Hubstange gefettet, Kugellager geölt usw.

Und Resultat :c beim Kurbeln rauscht und schleift es immer noch. Besonders wenn die Spule beim Kurbeln sich senkt! Der Lauf ist ansonsten rund und "geschmeidig" nur beim Heben und Senken der Spule, also beim Kurbeln schleift's! 

Ich vergleiche die Rolle nicht mit meinen Bio's, das wäre nicht sinnvoll. Aber das geschleife nervt mich gewaltig beim Angeln!

Hast du nen Tip, aus der Ferne!?! Danke


----------



## bobbykron (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

@lepi

Ein nicht mehr so leichtgängiger und nicht ganz so smoother lauf wie anfangs.
Mit meiner 4000er fj läufts noch ganz gut, ist aber auch noch nicht so lange an der mefo-rute.
Und beim probedrehen sustain und vanquish hat die stain bodenlos enttäuscht.


----------



## Perch-Noob (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Tino34 schrieb:


> @ lepi:
> 
> Anscheinend kennst du dich mit den Stradic's aus,
> 
> ...



Sry ich fische keine FJ und hatte auch noch nie eine in den Händen.
Des weiteren kenne ich mit den technischen Details auch nur soweit aus, wie´s auf der Packung steht. Und bastel auch nicht selbst an meinen Rollen rum, sondern geb sie 2 mal im Jahr zur Überholung in versiertere Hände als die meinen.


----------



## Perch-Noob (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



bobbykron schrieb:


> @lepi
> Und beim probedrehen sustain und vanquish hat die stain bodenlos enttäuscht.



Hmm|kopfkrat
dann müssen wir mal mit der Watbüx zusammen los & dann kannst du meine ja mal Probekurbeln, ich find die für eine 6:1 Übersetzung erste Sahne!

#h


----------



## Flyfisher07 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

@lepi

Danke dir ür die schnelle Antwort hab sie mir jetzt als 4000er 
Modell bestellt bin mal gespannt, hoffe sie kommt vorm 29. Da geht's nämlich wieder zu Ostsee 

Petri


----------



## Perch-Noob (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Flyfisher07 schrieb:


> @lepi
> 
> Danke dir ür die schnelle Antwort hab sie mir jetzt als 4000er
> Modell bestellt bin mal gespannt, hoffe sie kommt vorm 29. Da geht's nämlich wieder zu Ostsee
> ...



Na dann viel Spass damit.


----------



## frikadelle (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Moinsen,
ich hatte mir die Tage die Stradic Ci4 2500F gekauft, die heute bei mir eingetroffen ist. Da ich heute noch Schnur drauf spulen wollte, ist mir eben beim Kurbeln aufgefallen, dass die Rolle ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch von sich gibt (ähnlich einer Kaffeemühle). Ist das normal bei dieser Rolle oder handelt es sich hierbei um einen Mangel seitens des Herstellers? 

LG
Timo


----------



## ulfisch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

eher normal war bei meiner genau so
kommt von der hohen Übersetzung


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



> ist mir eben beim Kurbeln aufgefallen, dass die Rolle ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch von sich gibt (ähnlich einer Kaffeemühle).


Gestern habe ich mit einem Kumpel eine 3000er Biomaster gekauft und die macht auch so ein leises Schleifgeräusch,seltsamerweise machte das Austellungsexemplar im Laden nicht dieses Geräusch.
Aber Kaffemühle hört sich doch anders an!
Ich würde das Ding erst mal ölen
Selbst habe zwei Biomaster im Gebrauch und eine von denen machte anfangs genau dasselbe Geräusch, nach dem ersten Fischen und gründlichem ölen verschwand das vollständig.
Ein paar Tropfen ins Gehäuse, an die Gelenke des Schnurfangbügels und ganz wichtig ans Schnurlaufröllchen,dann wird das schon!
Am Schnurlaufröllchen ist dafür sogar ein winziges Loch fürs Öl.
Ich nehme an, dass die erstens recht sparsam mit dem Öl sind und zweitens sich die Dinger etwas einlaufen müssen!
Wenn das allerdings nach dem ersten Angeleinsatz immer noch so sein sollte,umtauschen.Dafür sind die Dinger einfach zu teuer, dass man dies akzeptieren sollte!

Jürgen


----------



## frikadelle (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Super, vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe  Dann werde ich mir morgen mal fix Waffenöl besorgen. Habe gelesen, dass das wohl ganz gut helfen soll.

Timo

Edit: Habe eben mal Schnur aufgezogen. Habe ne Power Pro 0,19 mm genommen. Trotz minimalster Unterfütterung hat nicht mal eine kleine 135 m Spule komplett drauf gepasst


----------



## sam1000-0 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

0, 19 Power Pro auf einer 2500-er Rolle?
Oha! Auf was angelst du denn?
Die Leine aber ganz schnell runter!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Eine 0,19 er PP ist viel zu dick für so eine Spule.
Ich hätte an deiner Stelle eher eine 0,13 er PP draufgemacht.
Habe selbst eine 3000 Stradic Ci4 und da kommt bald eine 7 kg Stroft drauf.


----------



## frikadelle (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Shame on me^^ Habe mich zu sehr von den Herstellerangaben bzgl. des Durchmessers blenden lassen. Wusste zwar, dass die 0,19 nicht der Realität entsprechen, aber die 135 m hätte ich das Spule trotzdem zugetraut. Da die Schnur noch nicht abgeschnitten wurde, werde ich die sie runterrollen und mir 0,13 bestellen. Angeln will ich damit übrigens auf Zander und Hecht^^


----------



## skally (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Mal in die Runde gehauen, wieviel 0,28er Mono GTM müssen von einer gefüllten 4000F runter um bis zum Spulenrand 130m GTP R3 draufzuhauen?

Wenn das jetzt jemand weiss, dreh ich mich im Kreis. Mathe bin ich nen Dödel und im Netz finde ich nichts. :-(

Beste Grüße


----------



## Moerser83 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Könnt ihr zur FJ was sagen?


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



> Wenn das jetzt jemand weiss, dreh ich mich im Kreis. Mathe bin ich nen Dödel und im Netz finde ich nichts. :-(



@skally

Glaubst du da meldet sich jetzt ein Hellseher,der dir sagt 92,75m?
Ich erklär dir mal lieber wie das auch ohne Mathe geht!

1.du wickelst deine GTM runter,Akuschrauber>Bleistift/Pinsel/Rundholz o.ä.,oder per Hand

2. spulst die Geflochtene auf die Rollenspule

3.verbindest die Geflochtene mittels "verbesserter Albright Knoten" mit der GTM
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/alb_verb.htm

4.spulst davon bis an den Spulenrand/Abwurfkante,oder so hoch wie du magst auf deine Rolle und abschneiden

5.wieder alles abspulen um die GTM nach unten auf deine Rollenspule zu bekommen

6.wieder alles drauf auf die Rolle und fertig! 

ohne Mathe!

Jürgen


----------



## Mike- (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Glaubst du da meldet sich jetzt ein Hellseher,der dir sagt 92,75m?
> Ich erklär dir mal lieber wie das auch ohne Mathe geht!
> 
> ohne Mathe!
> ...





Jo aber logisch denken, lach 


#6#6#6


Gruß und nich beleidigt sein, war nur der Spaß zum sonntag xD.


----------



## skally (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @skally
> 
> Glaubst du da meldet sich jetzt ein Hellseher,der dir sagt 92,75m?
> Ich erklär dir mal lieber wie das auch ohne Mathe geht!
> ...



Naja wenn man bei falscher umsetzung auf Schnurdrall steht, mehr arbeit mag und genügend freie Spulen hat, wäre das eine möglichkeit.

Da z.b: die GTP nun auf der Kauf-Spule ist. 
Und die Rollen Stradic Ci4 keine ersatzspule dabei hat. Und man eigentlich kein leerspulenmessie ist. Steht man halt nun in der Hoffnung das jemand kein Hellseher ist, sondern einfach nur z.b: im Shop arbeitet und erfahrung hat! Und die GTM die runter kommt, soll ja net in Müll! Kann man noch sehr gut benutzen. Und somit wäre mein einzige Leerspule mit GTM resten gefüllt.

Am einfachsten wäre dann halt nun doch nen Line Counter zu haben und dutzende Leerspulen, zwar Logisch. Hab ich aber nicht.


Trotzdem Danke,

Beste grüße


----------



## sam1000-0 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr zur FJ was sagen?



Die Fj ist sehr ähnlich der Fd.Hat ein Kugellager mehr,
keine Doppelkurbel und wurde für den Amimarkt
gebaut.


----------



## Fr33 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

War die FJ nicht eig für den Japanischen Markt gedacht?


----------



## Moerser83 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

JA genau die weiße mit der einzelkurbel...
Kann man sagen welche auf Dauer besser ist FJ oder Ci4?
Und welche eignet sich besser für den Rhein 3000 oder doch auf nummer sicher gehen und die 4000er nehmen?


----------



## Vax (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Moin Leute,

ich hab mir bei Zesox eine neue Ci4+ bestellt. Nach dem Auspacken habe ich sie direkt getestet und sie macht arge Schleifgeräusche. Ansonsten läuft sie gefühlt flüssig und sauber. Nur die Geräusche stören mich und wenn man sich konzentriert kann man das Schleifen sogar fühlen. Ist das normal? Muss die Rolle sich erst "einlaufen"? Hat es etwas damit zu tun das sie bei 3° auf dem LKW unterwegs war und sie erst mal "warm" werden muss?


----------



## Fury87 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*



Vax schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich hab mir bei Zesox eine neue Ci4+ bestellt. Nach dem Auspacken habe ich sie direkt getestet und sie macht arge Schleifgeräusche. Ansonsten läuft sie gefühlt flüssig und sauber. Nur die Geräusche stören mich und wenn man sich konzentriert kann man das Schleifen sogar fühlen. Ist das normal? Muss die Rolle sich erst "einlaufen"? Hat es etwas damit zu tun das sie bei 3° auf dem LKW unterwegs war und sie erst mal "warm" werden muss?




Etwas Rollen-öl hilft da auf jeden fall! Es wird nicht ganz Verschwinden, aber sie wird deutlich Leiser! War bei meiner Rolle auch so!


----------



## Fury87 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/shimano-original-rollenoel.html


----------



## Tino34 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Schaut mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275688&highlight=Stradic+4000

 Ich habe selber die FJ und sie läuft wirklich rau! Auch nach kompletter Zerlegung mit Fetten und Ölen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Dann zurück damit!


----------



## Zander34 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Was hat die stradic Ci4 den für ein Getriebe ? Zinkdruckguss oder Kaltgeschmiedet


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. April 2015)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Kaltgeschmiedet


----------



## Team 7 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic Ci4*

Kommt die 2016 ci4 Stradic auch in D auf den Markt? (nicht die Hagane)

Gruesse


----------

